# My unpopular opinion, I don't care



## AnnieInMexico

I suggest we either make California their own country or give it back to Mexico.

But... without the social programs and welfare, would Mexico WANT California?

Maybe even TX.  Not AZ, they are trying to fix the problem.

I think legal immigration is a wonderful thing and should be embraced.  Illegals?  They should be shot sneaking into the country breaking our laws for the sheer reason of stealing welfare.

Edit: spelling


----------



## syrenn

AnnieInMexico said:


> I suggest we either make California their own country or give it back to Mexico.
> 
> But... without the social programs and welfare, would Mexico WANT California?
> 
> Maybe even TX.  Not AZ, they are trying to fix the problem.
> 
> I think legal immigration is a wonderful thing and should be embraced.  Illegals?  They should be shot sneaking into the country breaking our laws for the sheer reason of stealing welfare.
> 
> Edit: spelling




How about we kick all of the illegals and their broods back across the boarder.....problem solved.... no giving away anything needed. 

i agree about shooting anything that attempts to cross our borders...dead.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> Illegals? They should be shot sneaking into the country breaking our laws for the sheer reason of stealing welfare.





> i agree about shooting anything that attempts to cross our borders...dead.



The only question is, then, who will do the shooting  and do you have sufficient funds to hire a good attorney for their murder trial.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

syrenn said:


> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest we either make California their own country or give it back to Mexico.
> 
> But... without the social programs and welfare, would Mexico WANT California?
> 
> Maybe even TX.  Not AZ, they are trying to fix the problem.
> 
> I think legal immigration is a wonderful thing and should be embraced.  Illegals?  They should be shot sneaking into the country breaking our laws for the sheer reason of stealing welfare.
> 
> Edit: spelling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about we kick all of the illegals and their broods back across the boarder.....problem solved.... no giving away anything needed.
> 
> i agree about shooting anything that attempts to cross our borders...dead.
Click to expand...


Tried that, the fed govt has too much to lose.  This was my 2nd best option.  



C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Illegals? They should be shot sneaking into the country breaking our laws for the sheer reason of stealing welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i agree about shooting anything that attempts to cross our borders...dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only question is, then, who will do the shooting  and do you have sufficient funds to hire a good attorney for their murder trial.
Click to expand...


Not if we made it legal for border patrol to actually do their jobs.  For ever illegal prevented entry to the US is many thousands of dollars saved.  A bullet... let's figure inflation, a dollar.  Dollars saved?  Thousands.


----------



## syrenn

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Illegals? They should be shot sneaking into the country breaking our laws for the sheer reason of stealing welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i agree about shooting anything that attempts to cross our borders...dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only question is, then, who will do the shooting  and do you have sufficient funds to hire a good attorney for their murder trial.
Click to expand...





> Article IV, Section 4 of the U.S. Constitution
> 
> "The United States shall guarantee to every State in this Union a Republican Form of Government,* and shall protect each of them against invasion;* and on Application of the Legislature, or of the Executive (when the Legislature cannot be convened) against domestic Violence."



How about our very own military doing the shooting and protecting out borders. You don't shoot them on the outside of the border, you kill them on the OUR side of the border. Clearly posted sighs in many languages... will shoot to kill any trespassers. 

Rather simple. You come illegally, get shot in the attempt...tough.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

syrenn said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals? They should be shot sneaking into the country breaking our laws for the sheer reason of stealing welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only question is, then, who will do the shooting  and do you have sufficient funds to hire a good attorney for their murder trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article IV, Section 4 of the U.S. Constitution
> 
> "The United States shall guarantee to every State in this Union a Republican Form of Government,* and shall protect each of them against invasion;* and on Application of the Legislature, or of the Executive (when the Legislature cannot be convened) against domestic Violence."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about our very own military doing the shooting and protecting out borders. You don't shoot them on the outside of the border, you kill them on the OUR side of the border. Clearly posted sighs in many languages... will shoot to kill any trespassers.
> 
> Rather simple. You come illegally, get shot in the attempt...tough.
Click to expand...


Totally agree.  Bet it cuts down on border runners.  As it stands now they are just sent by bus back to Mexico laughing all the way saying they'll try later in the day.  There is no reason for them NOT to want to come here.

Other countries actually guard their borders, why can't we?


----------



## syrenn

AnnieInMexico said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only question is, then, who will do the shooting &#8211; and do you have sufficient funds to hire a good attorney for their murder trial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article IV, Section 4 of the U.S. Constitution
> 
> "The United States shall guarantee to every State in this Union a Republican Form of Government,* and shall protect each of them against invasion;* and on Application of the Legislature, or of the Executive (when the Legislature cannot be convened) against domestic Violence."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about our very own military doing the shooting and protecting out borders. You don't shoot them on the outside of the border, you kill them on the OUR side of the border. Clearly posted sighs in many languages... will shoot to kill any trespassers.
> 
> Rather simple. You come illegally, get shot in the attempt...tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally agree.  Bet it cuts down on border runners.  As it stands now they are just sent by bus back to Mexico laughing all the way saying they'll try later in the day.  There is no reason for them NOT to want to come here.
> 
> Other countries actually guard their borders, why can't we?
Click to expand...



Sure there would be a reason. If caught they would be shot. You dont always have to kill them outright. Take both of their knees out. That should stop them from trying again later on in the day.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

syrenn said:


> Sure there would be a reason. If caught they would be shot. You dont always have to kill them outright. Take both of their knees out. That should stop them from trying again later on in the day.



Small problem with that plan.  If we shoot them on OUR side of the border we have to take care of their knees and rehab them.

Trauma care, btw, is what bankrupted MANY trauma units in the US near the border.  They would hurt themselves jumping the fence, coyotes... whatever.  We have to pay for their medical care and rehab because they fell on our side of the fence.

Back to our own soldiers, sorry.... they are busy guarding the borders of other countries.  They have no time for the US.  Not blaming the soldiers, mind you.  Just stating a fact.


----------



## syrenn

AnnieInMexico said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there would be a reason. If caught they would be shot. You dont always have to kill them outright. Take both of their knees out. That should stop them from trying again later on in the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small problem with that plan.  If we shoot them on OUR side of the border we have to take care of their knees and rehab them.
> 
> Trauma care, btw, is what bankrupted MANY trauma units in the US near the border.  They would hurt themselves jumping the fence, coyotes... whatever.  We have to pay for their medical care and rehab because they fell on our side of the fence.
> 
> Back to our own soldiers, sorry.... they are busy guarding the borders of other countries.  They have no time for the US.  Not blaming the soldiers, mind you.  Just stating a fact.
Click to expand...


Why? lol.  Shoot them... stop the bleeding...and send them home. Rehab is on them for crossing illegal. Then again...i have no problem with shooting to kill. No rehab required.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

syrenn said:


> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there would be a reason. If caught they would be shot. You dont always have to kill them outright. Take both of their knees out. That should stop them from trying again later on in the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small problem with that plan.  If we shoot them on OUR side of the border we have to take care of their knees and rehab them.
> 
> Trauma care, btw, is what bankrupted MANY trauma units in the US near the border.  They would hurt themselves jumping the fence, coyotes... whatever.  We have to pay for their medical care and rehab because they fell on our side of the fence.
> 
> Back to our own soldiers, sorry.... they are busy guarding the borders of other countries.  They have no time for the US.  Not blaming the soldiers, mind you.  Just stating a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? lol.  Shoot them... stop the bleeding...and send them home. Rehab is on them for crossing illegal. Then again...i have no problem with shooting to kill. No rehab required.
Click to expand...


I honestly and sincerely do not understand why women in pre term labor in CA who are illegals are not put on an ambulance and sent back to Tijuana to deliver their babies.  We transport patients all the time for various reasons.  Get her back there before that kid comes shooting out.


----------



## Wolfmoon

The Native Americans have continually inhabited the United States for 17,000 years. This can be documented also Native Americans and the Mexicans *DO NOT* share the same DNA. Mexico has no claim to California!



AnnieInMexico said:


> I suggest we either make California their own country or give it back to Mexico.
> 
> But... without the social programs and welfare, would Mexico WANT California?
> 
> Maybe even TX. Not AZ, they are trying to fix the problem.
> 
> I think legal immigration is a wonderful thing and should be embraced. Illegals? They should be shot sneaking into the country breaking our laws for the sheer reason of stealing welfare.
> 
> Edit: spelling


----------



## syrenn

AnnieInMexico said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Small problem with that plan.  If we shoot them on OUR side of the border we have to take care of their knees and rehab them.
> 
> Trauma care, btw, is what bankrupted MANY trauma units in the US near the border.  They would hurt themselves jumping the fence, coyotes... whatever.  We have to pay for their medical care and rehab because they fell on our side of the fence.
> 
> Back to our own soldiers, sorry.... they are busy guarding the borders of other countries.  They have no time for the US.  Not blaming the soldiers, mind you.  Just stating a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? lol.  Shoot them... stop the bleeding...and send them home. Rehab is on them for crossing illegal. Then again...i have no problem with shooting to kill. No rehab required.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I honestly and sincerely do not understand why women in pre term labor in CA who are illegals are not put on an ambulance and sent back to Tijuana to deliver their babies.  We transport patients all the time for various reasons.  Get her back there before that kid comes shooting out.
Click to expand...


I agree. That would end the anchor baby crap. Deport them all. If the mother does not have her papers... her illegal baby does not get a birth cert either.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

syrenn said:


> I agree. That would end the anchor baby crap. Deport them all. If the mother does not have her papers... her illegal baby does not get a birth cert either.



Yes, get rid of #14!


----------



## FuelRod

At its current level of debt America doesn't "own" California anyway.


----------



## José

If not one immigrant from a Latin country comes into the United States, still that demographic genie is out of the bottle. And they will change the face of America. I mean thats just the way its going to happen. Theres no force on earth or in heaven thats going to stop it. So, enjoy your taco, *Annie and syrenn*.


----------



## syrenn

Funny, my favorite thing is a mission style burrito.... not mexican at all. I do enjoy AMERICAN things. 

Mission-Style Burritos


----------



## AnnieInMexico

José;4098059 said:
			
		

> &#8220;If not one immigrant from a Latin country comes into the United States, still that demographic genie is out of the bottle. And they will change the face of America. I mean that&#8217;s just the way it&#8217;s going to happen. There&#8217;s no force on earth or in heaven that&#8217;s going to stop it. So, enjoy your taco, *Annie and syrenn*.&#8221;



You are so wrong on so many levels.  You have it in your head that color matters.  I don't give a rat's back side what color someone is.  It's their legal status.  Just how many of our laws are they breaking?

Ohhhh, it will end.  Pretty soon there won't be enough tax payers paying the bills and when the welfare ends, they'll flee for their home countries.  Between their ruining our communities, putting people out of work, not paying their fair share, the handouts aren't going to last forever.  Then they'll go home.  That, and states taking it into their own hands.

Heh... I'm not the least bit worried.

snopes.com: Mexico Is Angry

Mexico can just BE angry.

BTW, I enjoy tacos on a regular basis.  Pollo, machaca... it's all good.  I live in Mexico.  If I was worried about culture, would I live here?


----------



## AnnieInMexico

syrenn said:


> Funny, my favorite thing is a mission style burrito.... not mexican at all. I do enjoy AMERICAN things.
> 
> Mission-Style Burritos



Go to an authentic tortillaria and it will fix that problem!

Ahhh, totillas, my downfall!


----------



## Wolfmoon

I hate Mexican food it's so greasy and unhealthy that's why the Latino have the worst health problems in America.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

Wolfmoon said:


> I hate Mexican food it's so greasy and unhealthy that's why the Latino have the worst health problems in America.



No it isn't, it doesn't have to be.  The crap you get in US restaurants claiming to be MX food may well be greasy but here, it most certainly does not have to be anymore than it does in the US.

33% of the US population are obese, 33% are morbidly obese.  Last stat I read show that by 2020 90% of the US population will be at least pre diabetic.  I wouldn't be surprised if we were there now.  I wouldn't be comparing our stats to any country.

I'd venture a guess it's about the same as in Mexico.  But greasy, all in all it most certainly is not.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Mexico is the second obese nation in the world.


----------



## Angelhair

_OMG - and he puts a picture of the man who became hispanic when it was popular to be one.  Before that time he waved his Jewish 'half' like a badge of honor never giving ANY importance to his latino 'half'.  Hmmmmmmmm reminds me of that person I did not vote for._


----------



## AnnieInMexico

Wolfmoon said:


> Mexico is the second obese nation in the world.



Did you know every single time McDonalds enters a new country that country gets fat?  Check out Asia.

Coincidence?  I honestly don't know.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fh1tUBAW8Sg]McDonald&#39;s 4 Year Old Cheeseburger - YouTube[/ame]

Gross.


----------



## rdean

Making California it's own country is probably the best thing you could do for them.  They give more to the federal government than any other state by many billions of dollars.  They get back only about 80 cents for every dollar they give.  Almost no state gets back less in terms of a percentage. 

If California wasn't "squeezed" like an over ripe grape by the federal government, it would have a balanced budget with money to spare.

Who benefits the most from California?  Those Red states filled with dumbfuck Republicans who get back a buck twenty for every dollar they give to the federal government.

Hilarious!


----------



## Unkotare

AnnieInMexico said:


> I suggest we either make California their own country or give it back to Mexico.




Ok, it's proper to be concerned about illegal immigration, but you have to know that comment was just plain stupid, right?


----------



## Unkotare

syrenn said:


> i agree about shooting anything that attempts to cross our borders...dead.   [/COLOR]




That is emotive nonsense. We wouldn't do that and you don't honestly want us to.


----------



## Unkotare

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Illegals? They should be shot sneaking into the country breaking our laws for the sheer reason of stealing welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i agree about shooting anything that attempts to cross our borders...dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only question is, then, who will do the shooting  and do you have sufficient funds to hire a good attorney for their murder trial.
Click to expand...




It wouldn't be "murder," so that comment is just meaningless nonsense.


----------



## syrenn

Unkotare said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i agree about shooting anything that attempts to cross our borders...dead.   [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is emotive nonsense. We wouldn't do that and you don't honestly want us to.
Click to expand...


Really? I think you underestimate me. 

Three fences. First border fence. Second an electoral fence...strong enough to knock you out.... after that a shooting gallery of 25 feet and barbed wire...then the third fence with gun turrets. With orders to shoot to kill anything not supposed to be there. 

Yes. I honestly want anyone crossing into this country illegal shot. If they life... lucky them. If not...tough.. It was the chance they took, risking their lives, trying to cross the border illegally.


----------



## Unkotare

syrenn said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i agree about shooting anything that attempts to cross our borders...dead.   [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is emotive nonsense. We wouldn't do that and you don't honestly want us to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I think you underestimate me.
> 
> Three fences. First border fence. Second an electoral fence...strong enough to knock you out.... after that a shooting gallery of 25 feet and barbed wire...then the third fence with gun turrets. With orders to shoot to kill anything not supposed to be there.
> 
> Yes. I honestly want anyone crossing into this country illegal shot. If they life[sic]... lucky them. If not...tough.. It was the chance they took, risking their lives, trying to cross the border illegally.
Click to expand...




Nope, you don't want that. You are letting your emotions get the better of you. Calm down, sober up, whatever it takes to get ahold of yourself and think again.


----------



## syrenn

Unkotare said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is emotive nonsense. We wouldn't do that and you don't honestly want us to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I think you underestimate me.
> 
> Three fences. First border fence. Second an electoral fence...strong enough to knock you out.... after that a shooting gallery of 25 feet and barbed wire...then the third fence with gun turrets. With orders to shoot to kill anything not supposed to be there.
> 
> Yes. I honestly want anyone crossing into this country illegal shot. If they life[sic]... lucky them. If not...tough.. It was the chance they took, risking their lives, trying to cross the border illegally.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, you don't want that. You are letting your emotions get the better of you. Calm down, sober up, whatever it takes to get ahold of yourself and think again.
Click to expand...


LOL... again you dont know me very well. I would be happy to man one of those gun turrets. ...and shoot to kill.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

rdean said:


> Making California it's own country is probably the best thing you could do for them.  They give more to the federal government than any other state by many billions of dollars.  They get back only about 80 cents for every dollar they give.  Almost no state gets back less in terms of a percentage.
> 
> If California wasn't "squeezed" like an over ripe grape by the federal government, it would have a balanced budget with money to spare.
> 
> Who benefits the most from California?  Those Red states filled with dumbfuck Republicans who get back a buck twenty for every dollar they give to the federal government.
> 
> Hilarious!



They can afford all their illegals, I say let's go for it!  Where do we sign?



Unkotare said:


> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest we either make California their own country or give it back to Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, it's proper to be concerned about illegal immigration, but you have to know that comment was just plain stupid, right?
Click to expand...


And you surely to zog know it was sarcasm?  Oh please.  Get off your head and breathe.



Unkotare said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i agree about shooting anything that attempts to cross our borders...dead.   [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is emotive nonsense. We wouldn't do that and you don't honestly want us to.
Click to expand...


Actually, I would.  Just like other countries guard their borders.

You watch, pretty soon all these people unable to support their families because illegals have their jobs are going to take matters into their own hands.  Then you'll see some work done.  I do believe that is why the states are stepping in and doing what the fed govt should be doing.



Unkotare said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals? They should be shot sneaking into the country breaking our laws for the sheer reason of stealing welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i agree about shooting anything that attempts to cross our borders...dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only question is, then, who will do the shooting  and do you have sufficient funds to hire a good attorney for their murder trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't be "murder," so that comment is just meaningless nonsense.
Click to expand...


It isn't murder when our military guard the borders of other countries and shoot to kill.



syrenn said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i agree about shooting anything that attempts to cross our borders...dead.   [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is emotive nonsense. We wouldn't do that and you don't honestly want us to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I think you underestimate me.
> 
> Three fences. First border fence. Second an electoral fence...strong enough to knock you out.... after that a shooting gallery of 25 feet and barbed wire...then the third fence with gun turrets. With orders to shoot to kill anything not supposed to be there.
> 
> Yes. I honestly want anyone crossing into this country illegal shot. If they life... lucky them. If not...tough.. It was the chance they took, risking their lives, trying to cross the border illegally.
Click to expand...


Agreed.

Cain suggests an electrified fence with a moat and alligators.  Not such a bad idea, only bad for a politican to voice it in public.


----------



## jillian

AnnieInMexico said:


> I suggest we either make California their own country or give it back to Mexico.
> 
> But... without the social programs and welfare, would Mexico WANT California?
> 
> Maybe even TX.  Not AZ, they are trying to fix the problem.
> 
> I think legal immigration is a wonderful thing and should be embraced.  Illegals?  They should be shot sneaking into the country breaking our laws for the sheer reason of stealing welfare.
> 
> Edit: spelling



funny... i think you should be given back to mexico.


----------



## RadiomanATL

AnnieInMexico said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making California it's own country is probably the best thing you could do for them.  They give more to the federal government than any other state by many billions of dollars.  They get back only about 80 cents for every dollar they give.  Almost no state gets back less in terms of a percentage.
> 
> If California wasn't "squeezed" like an over ripe grape by the federal government, it would have a balanced budget with money to spare.
> 
> Who benefits the most from California?  Those Red states filled with dumbfuck Republicans who get back a buck twenty for every dollar they give to the federal government.
> 
> Hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can afford all their illegals, I say let's go for it!  Where do we sign?
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, it's proper to be concerned about illegal immigration, but you have to know that comment was just plain stupid, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you surely to zog know it was sarcasm?  Oh please.  Get off your head and breathe.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I would.  Just like other countries guard their borders.
> 
> You watch, pretty soon all these people unable to support their families because illegals have their jobs are going to take matters into their own hands.  Then you'll see some work done.  I do believe that is why the states are stepping in and doing what the fed govt should be doing.
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't murder when our military guard the borders of other countries and shoot to kill.
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is emotive nonsense. We wouldn't do that and you don't honestly want us to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I think you underestimate me.
> 
> Three fences. First border fence. Second an electoral fence...strong enough to knock you out.... after that a shooting gallery of 25 feet and barbed wire...then the third fence with gun turrets. With orders to shoot to kill anything not supposed to be there.
> 
> Yes. I honestly want anyone crossing into this country illegal shot. If they life... lucky them. If not...tough.. It was the chance they took, risking their lives, trying to cross the border illegally.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> Cain suggests an electrified fence with a moat and alligators.  Not such a bad idea, only bad for a politican to voice it in public.
Click to expand...


What other 1st world democratic countries guard their borders with shoot to kill orders for all attempting to cross illegally?


----------



## Unkotare

syrenn said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I think you underestimate me.
> 
> Three fences. First border fence. Second an electoral fence...strong enough to knock you out.... after that a shooting gallery of 25 feet and barbed wire...then the third fence with gun turrets. With orders to shoot to kill anything not supposed to be there.
> 
> Yes. I honestly want anyone crossing into this country illegal shot. If they life[sic]... lucky them. If not...tough.. It was the chance they took, risking their lives, trying to cross the border illegally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, you don't want that. You are letting your emotions get the better of you. Calm down, sober up, whatever it takes to get ahold of yourself and think again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL... again you dont know me very well. I would be happy to man one of those gun turrets. ...and shoot to kill.
Click to expand...



No you wouldn't. You are talking a lot of shit.


----------



## Unkotare

AnnieInMexico said:


> You watch, pretty soon all these people unable to support their families because illegals have their jobs are going to take matters into their own hands. .




No they won't. Stop being an emo little drama queen.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

jillian said:


> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest we either make California their own country or give it back to Mexico.
> 
> But... without the social programs and welfare, would Mexico WANT California?
> 
> Maybe even TX.  Not AZ, they are trying to fix the problem.
> 
> I think legal immigration is a wonderful thing and should be embraced.  Illegals?  They should be shot sneaking into the country breaking our laws for the sheer reason of stealing welfare.
> 
> Edit: spelling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny... i think you should be given back to mexico.
Click to expand...


Sorry, never belonged there to start off with but as soon as my duel immigration papers are complete, I will belong to both the US and MX.  Betch'a love that!  Today I can cross either way and it's totally legal.  Born and raised in Iowa, btw.



RadiomanATL said:


> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making California it's own country is probably the best thing you could do for them.  They give more to the federal government than any other state by many billions of dollars.  They get back only about 80 cents for every dollar they give.  Almost no state gets back less in terms of a percentage.
> 
> If California wasn't "squeezed" like an over ripe grape by the federal government, it would have a balanced budget with money to spare.
> 
> Who benefits the most from California?  Those Red states filled with dumbfuck Republicans who get back a buck twenty for every dollar they give to the federal government.
> 
> Hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can afford all their illegals, I say let's go for it!  Where do we sign?
> 
> 
> 
> And you surely to zog know it was sarcasm?  Oh please.  Get off your head and breathe.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I would.  Just like other countries guard their borders.
> 
> You watch, pretty soon all these people unable to support their families because illegals have their jobs are going to take matters into their own hands.  Then you'll see some work done.  I do believe that is why the states are stepping in and doing what the fed govt should be doing.
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't murder when our military guard the borders of other countries and shoot to kill.
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I think you underestimate me.
> 
> Three fences. First border fence. Second an electoral fence...strong enough to knock you out.... after that a shooting gallery of 25 feet and barbed wire...then the third fence with gun turrets. With orders to shoot to kill anything not supposed to be there.
> 
> Yes. I honestly want anyone crossing into this country illegal shot. If they life... lucky them. If not...tough.. It was the chance they took, risking their lives, trying to cross the border illegally.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> Cain suggests an electrified fence with a moat and alligators.  Not such a bad idea, only bad for a politican to voice it in public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What other 1st world democratic countries guard their borders with shoot to kill orders for all attempting to cross illegally?
Click to expand...


Hmmm... none, they imprison and torture then, then kill them.


----------



## RadiomanATL

AnnieInMexico said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest we either make California their own country or give it back to Mexico.
> 
> But... without the social programs and welfare, would Mexico WANT California?
> 
> Maybe even TX.  Not AZ, they are trying to fix the problem.
> 
> I think legal immigration is a wonderful thing and should be embraced.  Illegals?  They should be shot sneaking into the country breaking our laws for the sheer reason of stealing welfare.
> 
> Edit: spelling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny... i think you should be given back to mexico.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, never belonged there to start off with but as soon as my duel immigration papers are complete, I will belong to both the US and MX.  Betch'a love that!  Today I can cross either way and it's totally legal.  Born and raised in Iowa, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can afford all their illegals, I say let's go for it!  Where do we sign?
> 
> 
> 
> And you surely to zog know it was sarcasm?  Oh please.  Get off your head and breathe.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I would.  Just like other countries guard their borders.
> 
> You watch, pretty soon all these people unable to support their families because illegals have their jobs are going to take matters into their own hands.  Then you'll see some work done.  I do believe that is why the states are stepping in and doing what the fed govt should be doing.
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't murder when our military guard the borders of other countries and shoot to kill.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> Cain suggests an electrified fence with a moat and alligators.  Not such a bad idea, only bad for a politican to voice it in public.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What other 1st world democratic countries guard their borders with shoot to kill orders for all attempting to cross illegally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm... none, they imprison and torture then, then kill them.
Click to expand...


Really?

Which 1st world democratic countries do this?


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *syrenn*
> I do enjoy AMERICAN things.



This is somewhat ironic because you're about as american as Hitler, Stalin and Pol Pot. 

You and Annie subscribe to a pornographic, morally depraved totalitarian political philosophy that deifies the nation-state and values national borders over the right to life. The political philosophy of the Soviet Union, North Korea and all the worst dictatorships the world has ever seen.

You just happened to drop from a vagina in the US but don't have a clue about the basic humanist principles that guide the modern democratic state.

Just like Unkotare I first thought you were being sarcastic but the fact that both of you reafirmed your position reveals two despicable personalities bordering on psychopathic.

Aside for RadiomanATL: 

This is crazy people talk, dude. Stop posing lucid, reasonable questions to mentally deranged people gladly entertaining homicidal fantasies about murdering immigrants in cold blood just for crossing an imaginary line on a map, people who lost any vestige of moral compass they might have had long ago. Do not expect a decent, moral behavior from this kind of people, totalitarian to the core... you're just wasting your time.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Angelhair*
> OMG - and he puts a picture of the man who became hispanic when it was popular to be one. Before that time he waved his Jewish 'half' like a badge of honor never giving ANY importance to his latino 'half'. Hmmmmmmmm reminds me of that person I did not vote for.



Yes, Angelhair...

By all means... keep conveniently forgetting the fact that I was not expressing my opinion on illegal immigration... just replying to two cold-hearted bitches and their murderous fantasies.


----------



## syrenn

José;4099428 said:
			
		

> Originally posted by *syrenn*
> I do enjoy AMERICAN things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is somewhat ironic because you're about as american as Hitler, Stalin and Pol Pot.
> 
> You and Annie subscribe to a pornographic, morally depraved totalitarian political philosophy that deifies the nation-state and values national borders over the right to life. The political philosophy of the Soviet Union, North Korea and all the worst dictatorships the world has ever seen.
> 
> You just happened to drop from a vagina in the US but don't have a clue about the basic humanist principles that guide the modern democratic state.
> 
> Just like Unkotare I first thought you were being sarcastic but the fact that both of you reafirmed your position reveals two despicable personalities bordering on psychopathic.
> 
> Aside for RadiomanATL:
> 
> This is crazy people talk, dude. Stop posing lucid, reasonable questions to mentally deranged people gladly entertaining homicidal fantasies about murdering immigrants in cold blood just for crossing an imaginary line on a map, people who lost any vestige of moral compass they might have had long ago. Do not expect a decent, moral behavior from this kind of people, totalitarian to the core... you're just wasting your time.
Click to expand...



And there in lies you angst. I do not have any issues with anyone's right to life... i do have an issue with people who do not immigrate here LEGALLY having a life that we afford them. Illegals are more then welcome to their lives...in their own countries. 

LEGAL AMERICAN vs ILLEGAL ALIEN

get a life.


----------



## editec

We stole it fair and square and we're keeping it until LA RAZ steals it back fair and square.


----------



## Unkotare

"Stole" what?


----------



## José

Unkotare said:


> "Stole" what?



Half of Mexico, I presume.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

José;4099428 said:
			
		

> This is crazy people talk, dude. Stop posing lucid, reasonable questions to mentally deranged people gladly entertaining homicidal fantasies about murdering immigrants in cold blood just for crossing an imaginary line on a map, people who lost any vestige of moral compass they might have had long ago. Do not expect a decent, moral behavior from this kind of people, totalitarian to the core... you're just wasting your time.



Small correction here.... murdering ILLEGAL immigrants breaking into our country to steal money that does not belong to them while breaking several laws in the meantime.

Tell you what, you feel sorry enough for the lawbreakers for the both of us.  There, now they have adequate sympathy for all of us for breaking our laws.

Those little darlings of yours take jobs of unemployed Americans, suck off the system like a teat after tax dollars, and cost us around a trillion dollars a year.  If they want to come here legally, ALL the power to them.  In the meantime they are nothing but lowlife lawbreakers.

Just because you are pro illegal does not mean those who are not are somehow subhuman.

Perhaps it is time you encourage the US Govt to do their jobs before the people start doing it for them.


----------



## syrenn

AnnieInMexico said:


> José;4099428 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is crazy people talk, dude. Stop posing lucid, reasonable questions to mentally deranged people gladly entertaining homicidal fantasies about murdering immigrants in cold blood just for crossing an imaginary line on a map, people who lost any vestige of moral compass they might have had long ago. Do not expect a decent, moral behavior from this kind of people, totalitarian to the core... you're just wasting your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small correction here.... murdering ILLEGAL immigrants breaking into our country to steal money that does not belong to them while breaking several laws in the meantime.
> 
> Tell you what, you feel sorry enough for the lawbreakers for the both of us.  There, now they have adequate sympathy for all of us for breaking our laws.
> 
> Those little darlings of yours take jobs of unemployed Americans, suck off the system like a teat after tax dollars, and cost us around a trillion dollars a year.  If they want to come here legally, ALL the power to them.  In the meantime they are nothing but lowlife lawbreakers.
> 
> Just because you are pro illegal does not mean those who are not are somehow subhuman.
Click to expand...




subhuman or not.... we are not illegal subhumans... they are.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

editec said:


> We stole it fair and square and we're keeping it until LA RAZ steals it back fair and square.



We actually paid for that land after all was done and over.


----------



## Moonglow

AnnieInMexico said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest we either make California their own country or give it back to Mexico.
> 
> But... without the social programs and welfare, would Mexico WANT California?
> 
> Maybe even TX.  Not AZ, they are trying to fix the problem.
> 
> I think legal immigration is a wonderful thing and should be embraced.  Illegals?  They should be shot sneaking into the country breaking our laws for the sheer reason of stealing welfare.
> 
> Edit: spelling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about we kick all of the illegals and their broods back across the boarder.....problem solved.... no giving away anything needed.
> 
> i agree about shooting anything that attempts to cross our borders...dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tried that, the fed govt has too much to lose.  This was my 2nd best option.
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i agree about shooting anything that attempts to cross our borders...dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only question is, then, who will do the shooting  and do you have sufficient funds to hire a good attorney for their murder trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if we made it legal for border patrol to actually do their jobs.  For ever illegal prevented entry to the US is many thousands of dollars saved.  A bullet... let's figure inflation, a dollar.  Dollars saved?  Thousands.
Click to expand...


Letting that Nazi feeling out of the closet today?


----------



## Sallow

So is this a rail against all "illegal" immigration, because New York has plenty of illegal immigrants from Ireland, Canada, Russia, Ukraine, Belarus, and many other places. Never ever see complaints about them from conservatives. Wonder why?

Or is it a rail against law breaking. Because there is plenty of law breaking that goes unpunished.

Or is it just a rail against brown people who speak funny?


----------



## Moonglow

AnnieInMexico said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> We stole it fair and square and we're keeping it until LA RAZ steals it back fair and square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We actually paid for that land after all was done and over.
Click to expand...


All's fair in love and war


----------



## AnnieInMexico

Moonglow said:


> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about we kick all of the illegals and their broods back across the boarder.....problem solved.... no giving away anything needed.
> 
> i agree about shooting anything that attempts to cross our borders...dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried that, the fed govt has too much to lose.  This was my 2nd best option.
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only question is, then, who will do the shooting &#8211; and do you have sufficient funds to hire a good attorney for their murder trial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if we made it legal for border patrol to actually do their jobs.  For ever illegal prevented entry to the US is many thousands of dollars saved.  A bullet... let's figure inflation, a dollar.  Dollars saved?  Thousands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Letting that Nazi feeling out of the closet today?
Click to expand...


Say the same thing about people breaking into your home to steal?  They are just looking for a better life, you wouldn't have a problem with that.  Right?

I have no problem with legal immigration, the background checks, the health checks, all the checks.  Sneaking across the US border is no differet with the exception of the fact that since they skipped the criminal background checks, the heath checks they started a  TB epidemic in Arizona.  But that doesn't matter, just so they can break our laws, they have the right, true?


----------



## syrenn

Sallow said:


> So is this a rail against all "illegal" immigration, because New York has plenty of illegal immigrants from Ireland, Canada, Russia, Ukraine, Belarus, and many other places. Never ever see complaints about them from conservatives. Wonder why?
> 
> Or is it a rail against law breaking. Because there is plenty of law breaking that goes unpunished.
> 
> Or is it just a rail against brown people who speak funny?




I complain about them all. Illegal is illegal. I don't care where they are from, what color they are or what language they speak.


----------



## Sallow

syrenn said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is this a rail against all "illegal" immigration, because New York has plenty of illegal immigrants from Ireland, Canada, Russia, Ukraine, Belarus, and many other places. Never ever see complaints about them from conservatives. Wonder why?
> 
> Or is it a rail against law breaking. Because there is plenty of law breaking that goes unpunished.
> 
> Or is it just a rail against brown people who speak funny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I complain about them all. Illegal is illegal. I don't care where they are from, what color they are or what language they speak.
Click to expand...


Hmm..let me check.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

syrenn said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is this a rail against all "illegal" immigration, because New York has plenty of illegal immigrants from Ireland, Canada, Russia, Ukraine, Belarus, and many other places. Never ever see complaints about them from conservatives. Wonder why?
> 
> Or is it a rail against law breaking. Because there is plenty of law breaking that goes unpunished.
> 
> Or is it just a rail against brown people who speak funny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I complain about them all. Illegal is illegal. I don't care where they are from, what color they are or what language they speak.
Click to expand...


Ditto.  I have lived near the US/MX border for 25 years.  Those are the people I see.

I don't see anyone singling out Mexicans, you and I have been referring to ALL  illegals.  I've even made it a point to say I don't give a rats back side in other threads what color they are.  I care about people sneaking in here and breaking our laws.

If I jumped the fence with my passport in hand *I* would be charged for not crossing an entry point but then, I am a US citizen.  You have to be an illegal for the govt to turn a blind eye.


----------



## syrenn

AnnieInMexico said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is this a rail against all "illegal" immigration, because New York has plenty of illegal immigrants from Ireland, Canada, Russia, Ukraine, Belarus, and many other places. Never ever see complaints about them from conservatives. Wonder why?
> 
> Or is it a rail against law breaking. Because there is plenty of law breaking that goes unpunished.
> 
> Or is it just a rail against brown people who speak funny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I complain about them all. Illegal is illegal. I don't care where they are from, what color they are or what language they speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ditto.  I have lived near the US/MX border for 25 years.  Those are the people I see
> I don't see anyone singling out Mexicans, you and I have been referring to ALL  illegals.  I've even made it a point to say I don't give a rats back side in other threads what color they are.  I care about people sneaking in here and breaking our laws.
> 
> If I jumped the fence with my passport in hand *I* would be charged for not crossing an entry point but then, I am a US citizen.  You have to be an illegal for the govt to turn a blind eye.
Click to expand...


I live in CA.. we have predominantly gotten asian _and _latinos. I dont care where they are from..what they are fleeing...how they are persecuted... or what boat they floated in on.

illegal is illegal.


----------



## Sallow

syrenn said:


> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I complain about them all. Illegal is illegal. I don't care where they are from, what color they are or what language they speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto.  I have lived near the US/MX border for 25 years.  Those are the people I see
> I don't see anyone singling out Mexicans, you and I have been referring to ALL  illegals.  I've even made it a point to say I don't give a rats back side in other threads what color they are.  I care about people sneaking in here and breaking our laws.
> 
> If I jumped the fence with my passport in hand *I* would be charged for not crossing an entry point but then, I am a US citizen.  You have to be an illegal for the govt to turn a blind eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in CA.. we have predominantly gotten asian _and _latinos. I dont care where they are from..what they are fleeing...how they are persecuted... or what boat they floated in on.
> 
> illegal is illegal.
Click to expand...


Color me embarrassed Syrenn. You complain about Muslims too. In fact  you bravely told one to "go home" if he didn't like it here..


----------



## Cuyo

AnnieInMexico said:


> I suggest we either make California their own country or give it back to Mexico.
> 
> But... without the social programs and welfare, would Mexico WANT California?
> 
> Maybe even TX.  Not AZ, they are trying to fix the problem.
> 
> I think legal immigration is a wonderful thing and should be embraced.  Illegals?  They should be shot sneaking into the country breaking our laws for the sheer reason of stealing welfare.
> 
> Edit: spelling



California is the 8th largest economy in the world; not including the United States as a whole, there are 6 countries in the world that have a larger economy than California.  The state of California consists of 13% of the U.S. Economy.

That said, yeah I think Mexico would 'Want it,' but you can be damn sure we'd _never_ let them have it.


----------



## Sallow

I'd really like to Jettison Texas.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmqtNiy4lgc&feature=fvsr]Texas Sovereignty or Secession Rally - Larry Kilgore - YouTube[/ame]

Fuck em.


----------



## Moonglow

AnnieInMexico said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried that, the fed govt has too much to lose.  This was my 2nd best option.
> 
> 
> 
> Not if we made it legal for border patrol to actually do their jobs.  For ever illegal prevented entry to the US is many thousands of dollars saved.  A bullet... let's figure inflation, a dollar.  Dollars saved?  Thousands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Letting that Nazi feeling out of the closet today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say the same thing about people breaking into your home to steal?  They are just looking for a better life, you wouldn't have a problem with that.  Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only problem is, they are not breaking into my house, my house is not locked down. If someone needs something give it to them, isn't that what Jesus Christ spoke of?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with legal immigration, the background checks, the health checks, all the checks.  Sneaking across the US border is no differet with the exception of the fact that since they skipped the criminal background checks, the heath checks they started a  TB epidemic in Arizona.  But that doesn't matter, just so they can break our laws, they have the right, true?[/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like the Pilgrims did and all those pesky Europeans that , veni, vidi, vici from those  residents of the North American continent. We had no more right to it than the illegals you so in morti, you speak of.
Click to expand...


----------



## freedombecki

Sallow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto.  I have lived near the US/MX border for 25 years.  Those are the people I see
> I don't see anyone singling out Mexicans, you and I have been referring to ALL  illegals.  I've even made it a point to say I don't give a rats back side in other threads what color they are.  I care about people sneaking in here and breaking our laws.
> 
> If I jumped the fence with my passport in hand *I* would be charged for not crossing an entry point but then, I am a US citizen.  You have to be an illegal for the govt to turn a blind eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in CA.. we have predominantly gotten asian _and _latinos. I dont care where they are from..what they are fleeing...how they are persecuted... or what boat they floated in on.
> 
> illegal is illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Color me embarrassed Syrenn. You complain about Muslims too. In fact  you bravely told one to "go home" if he didn't like it here..
Click to expand...


Mr. Sallow, you know what a foul ball is. One of them in posting is carrying information from one thread to another because you wish to win an argument.

Steeeeee-rike one! 

The umpire has weighed in.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

Moonglow said:


> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Letting that Nazi feeling out of the closet today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only problem is, they are not breaking into my house, my house is not locked down. If someone needs something give it to them, isn't that what Jesus Christ spoke of?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with legal immigration, the background checks, the health checks, all the checks.  Sneaking across the US border is no differet with the exception of the fact that since they skipped the criminal background checks, the heath checks they started a  TB epidemic in Arizona.  But that doesn't matter, just so they can break our laws, they have the right, true?[/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like the Pilgrims did and all those pesky Europeans that , veni, vidi, vici from those  residents of the North American continent. We had no more right to it than the illegals you so in morti, you speak of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to go there, shall we discuss what the early Christians did and what their part was in the early settlers?  Sure you want to go there?  YOu know, before there were no laws saying you can't sport hunt Natives for the heck of it?
Click to expand...


----------



## freedombecki

Sallow said:


> So is this a rail against all "illegal" immigration, because New York has plenty of illegal immigrants from Ireland, Canada, Russia, Ukraine, Belarus, and many other places. Never ever see complaints about them from conservatives. Wonder why?
> 
> Or is it a rail against law breaking. Because there is plenty of law breaking that goes unpunished.
> 
> Or is it just a rail against brown people who speak funny?



We'll let you and your fellow New Yorkers decide on that issue, Mr. Sallow.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

freedombecki said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in CA.. we have predominantly gotten asian _and _latinos. I dont care where they are from..what they are fleeing...how they are persecuted... or what boat they floated in on.
> 
> illegal is illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color me embarrassed Syrenn. You complain about Muslims too. In fact  you bravely told one to "go home" if he didn't like it here..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mr. Sallow, you know what a foul ball is. One of them in posting is carrying information from one thread to another because you wish to win an argument.
> 
> Steeeeee-rike one!
> 
> The umpire has weighed in.
Click to expand...


Strike zero.  I don't think one should have to repeat themselves in every bloody thread to have made the statement.  Referencing them is juuuust spiffy.  Kinda like how I could reference my own comments in this very thread.  No fun attacking when you are WRONG.


----------



## freedombecki

syrenn said:


> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> José;4099428 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is crazy people talk, dude. Stop posing lucid, reasonable questions to mentally deranged people gladly entertaining homicidal fantasies about murdering immigrants in cold blood just for crossing an imaginary line on a map, people who lost any vestige of moral compass they might have had long ago. Do not expect a decent, moral behavior from this kind of people, totalitarian to the core... you're just wasting your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small correction here.... murdering ILLEGAL immigrants breaking into our country to steal money that does not belong to them while breaking several laws in the meantime.
> 
> Tell you what, you feel sorry enough for the lawbreakers for the both of us.  There, now they have adequate sympathy for all of us for breaking our laws.
> 
> Those little darlings of yours take jobs of unemployed Americans, suck off the system like a teat after tax dollars, and cost us around a trillion dollars a year.  If they want to come here legally, ALL the power to them.  In the meantime they are nothing but lowlife lawbreakers.
> 
> Just because you are pro illegal does not mean those who are not are somehow subhuman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> subhuman or not.... we are not illegal subhumans... they are.
Click to expand...

If the human has 2 eyes, a nose, a mouth, 2 ears, 10 fingers and 10 toes at birth he or she is considered human. 

Please, Ms. Syrenn..


----------



## AnnieInMexico

freedombecki said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Small correction here.... murdering ILLEGAL immigrants breaking into our country to steal money that does not belong to them while breaking several laws in the meantime.
> 
> Tell you what, you feel sorry enough for the lawbreakers for the both of us.  There, now they have adequate sympathy for all of us for breaking our laws.
> 
> Those little darlings of yours take jobs of unemployed Americans, suck off the system like a teat after tax dollars, and cost us around a trillion dollars a year.  If they want to come here legally, ALL the power to them.  In the meantime they are nothing but lowlife lawbreakers.
> 
> Just because you are pro illegal does not mean those who are not are somehow subhuman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> subhuman or not.... we are not illegal subhumans... they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the human has 2 eyes, a nose, a mouth, 2 ears, 10 fingers and 10 toes at birth he or she is considered human.
> 
> Please, Ms. Syrenn..
Click to expand...


Actually, they don't need all those things to be considered human.


----------



## freedombecki

AnnieInMexico said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Color me embarrassed Syrenn. You complain about Muslims too. In fact  you bravely told one to "go home" if he didn't like it here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Sallow, you know what a foul ball is. One of them in posting is carrying information from one thread to another because you wish to win an argument.
> 
> Steeeeee-rike one!
> 
> The umpire has weighed in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strike zero.  I don't think one should have to repeat themselves in every bloody thread to have made the statement.  Referencing them is juuuust spiffy.  Kinda like how I could reference my own comments in this very thread.  No fun attacking when you are WRONG.
Click to expand...

No, madam, you are mistaken. Board etiquette is to not drag the same dead horse to every race. It stinketh.

The umpire reserves certain privileges. Do not mess with the umpire.


----------



## freedombecki

AnnieInMexico said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> subhuman or not.... we are not illegal subhumans... they are.
> 
> 
> 
> If the human has 2 eyes, a nose, a mouth, 2 ears, 10 fingers and 10 toes at birth he or she is considered human.
> 
> Please, Ms. Syrenn..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, they don't need all those things to be considered human.
Click to expand...

On an American debate forum you'd be surprised what has to be proved, Ms. AnnieInMexico.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Why all this hate (and I suppose fear) of people - men, women ane children - leaving a poor country seeking work and a better life?  If small, medium and mega business didn't hire them - as well as home owners - the problem would be mitigated.

Instead of killing unarmed women and their children and young men who toil and send money home to support their parents and siblings why not make it a felony to employ anyone not able to legally work in our country?

Let's fine those whose greed has helped create this problem hundred or even thousands of dollars per day for each day an unauthorized employee collected a check (or cash), and let's make jail or prison mandatory in egregious situations.  Rather than shoot and kill someone seeking economic freedom and better lifestyle lets take away the freedom of those who exploit people seeking a better life.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

freedombecki said:


> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Sallow, you know what a foul ball is. One of them in posting is carrying information from one thread to another because you wish to win an argument.
> 
> Steeeeee-rike one!
> 
> The umpire has weighed in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strike zero.  I don't think one should have to repeat themselves in every bloody thread to have made the statement.  Referencing them is juuuust spiffy.  Kinda like how I could reference my own comments in this very thread.  No fun attacking when you are WRONG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, madam, you are mistaken. Board etiquette is to not drag the same dead horse to every race. It stinketh.
> 
> The umpire reserves certain privileges. Do not mess with the umpire.
Click to expand...


Common sense trumphs the umpire.  They can always ask.


----------



## GHook93

You set the trend and more likely to follow! It won't stop with the CA or TX or even the SW! Soon it would become FL was taken from Spain! The Lousiana Purchase was illegal. So on and so forth!

CA might be in trouble financially and how it's governed, but it's still a hell of a state. They have a large GDP, huge financial sector and they still have a large (but rapidly shrinking) tech center! CA should not be given up without a BLOODY war!


----------



## Sallow

freedombecki said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in CA.. we have predominantly gotten asian _and _latinos. I dont care where they are from..what they are fleeing...how they are persecuted... or what boat they floated in on.
> 
> illegal is illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color me embarrassed Syrenn. You complain about Muslims too. In fact  you bravely told one to "go home" if he didn't like it here..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mr. Sallow, you know what a foul ball is. One of them in posting is carrying information from one thread to another because you wish to win an argument.
> 
> Steeeeee-rike one!
> 
> The umpire has weighed in.
Click to expand...

 Guilty..as charged.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

GHook93 said:


> You set the trend and more likely to follow! It won't stop with the CA or TX or even the SW! Soon it would become FL was taken from Spain! The Lousiana Purchase was illegal. So on and so forth!
> 
> CA might be in trouble financially and how it's governed, but it's still a hell of a state. They have a large GDP, huge financial sector and they still have a large (but rapidly shrinking) tech center! CA should not be given up without a BLOODY war!



Points on both sides.  It's also an illegal haven.


----------



## GHook93

AnnieInMexico said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. That would end the anchor baby crap. Deport them all. If the mother does not have her papers... her illegal baby does not get a birth cert either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, get rid of #14!
Click to expand...


Getting rid of thre 14th amendment is not a good idea. It's also has the equal protection clause, privilege and immunity clause, reaffirms the due process clause of the 5th amendment and has been used as a precedence to make the bill of rights apply to the states also!

Focus on the birth right clause. That clause needs to go. It was intended to protect the citizenship of the newly freed slaves! Now we need a citizenship amendment that states, "All persons naturalized, by legal means, or born to at least one parent who at the time of the birth was an United States of America citizen and subject to the jurisdiction thereof, are citizens of the United States and the State wherein they reside."


----------



## GHook93

Sallow said:


> So is this a rail against all "illegal" immigration, because New York has plenty of illegal immigrants from Ireland, Canada, Russia, Ukraine, Belarus, and many other places. Never ever see complaints about them from conservatives. Wonder why?
> 
> Or is it a rail against law breaking. Because there is plenty of law breaking that goes unpunished.
> 
> Or is it just a rail against brown people who speak funny?



It's illegal, not illegal Latino! But the majority of the illegals bankrupting states are Latinos. Latinos make up what 80% of the illegals so of course the focus will be on them.


----------



## Sallow

GHook93 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is this a rail against all "illegal" immigration, because New York has plenty of illegal immigrants from Ireland, Canada, Russia, Ukraine, Belarus, and many other places. Never ever see complaints about them from conservatives. Wonder why?
> 
> Or is it a rail against law breaking. Because there is plenty of law breaking that goes unpunished.
> 
> Or is it just a rail against brown people who speak funny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's illegal, not illegal Latino! But the majority of the illegals bankrupting states are Latinos. Latinos make up what 80% of the illegals so of course the focus will be on them.
Click to expand...


The Italians started the Mafia and the Irish started the Westies.

Both cost this country a great deal of money.


----------



## Immanuel

AnnieInMexico said:


> I suggest we either make California their own country or give it back to Mexico.
> 
> But... without the social programs and welfare, would Mexico WANT California?
> 
> Maybe even TX.  Not AZ, they are trying to fix the problem.
> 
> I think legal immigration is a wonderful thing and should be embraced.  Illegals?  They should be shot sneaking into the country breaking our laws for the sheer reason of stealing welfare.
> 
> Edit: spelling



As a native Californian, currently living in Florida, let me say with all good intentions and not slamming you at all, but your opinion in this case sucks.  

So, what would happen to me and my family and the millions of law abiding U.S. Citizens who were born there in the last 161 years - 3 days?  Would we suddenly lose our citizenship and become Mexicans?

California may have been overtaken by a buttload of liberals, but it is still my home and I demand my rights as a U.S. Citizen.

Your idea sucks... period.

Immie


----------



## Angelhair

_When and if CA is ever handed over to these illegals, they will be begging it to be returned.  They have no clue what to do to make anything or any country work!!!  And that is the truth  They only want what is already successful as they can't do it for themselves.I]_


----------



## AnnieInMexico

GHook93 said:


> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. That would end the anchor baby crap. Deport them all. If the mother does not have her papers... her illegal baby does not get a birth cert either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, get rid of #14!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Getting rid of thre 14th amendment is not a good idea. It's also has the equal protection clause, privilege and immunity clause, reaffirms the due process clause of the 5th amendment and has been used as a precedence to make the bill of rights apply to the states also!
> 
> Focus on the birth right clause. That clause needs to go. It was intended to protect the citizenship of the newly freed slaves! Now we need a citizenship amendment that states, "All persons naturalized, by legal means, or born to at least one parent who at the time of the birth was an United States of America citizen and subject to the jurisdiction thereof, are citizens of the United States and the State wherein they reside."
Click to expand...


You are right, I am wrong.



GHook93 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is this a rail against all "illegal" immigration, because New York has plenty of illegal immigrants from Ireland, Canada, Russia, Ukraine, Belarus, and many other places. Never ever see complaints about them from conservatives. Wonder why?
> 
> Or is it a rail against law breaking. Because there is plenty of law breaking that goes unpunished.
> 
> Or is it just a rail against brown people who speak funny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's illegal, not illegal Latino! But the majority of the illegals bankrupting states are Latinos. Latinos make up what 80% of the illegals so of course the focus will be on them.
Click to expand...


Don't know about anyone else but in this thread and others I have made that very point.  I totally with open arms welcome legal immigrants.  It's the illegals (from ANYWHERE) that I have such a huge problem with.



Immanuel said:


> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest we either make California their own country or give it back to Mexico.
> 
> But... without the social programs and welfare, would Mexico WANT California?
> 
> Maybe even TX.  Not AZ, they are trying to fix the problem.
> 
> I think legal immigration is a wonderful thing and should be embraced.  Illegals?  They should be shot sneaking into the country breaking our laws for the sheer reason of stealing welfare.
> 
> Edit: spelling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a native Californian, currently living in Florida, let me say with all good intentions and not slamming you at all, but your opinion in this case sucks.
> 
> So, what would happen to me and my family and the millions of law abiding U.S. Citizens who were born there in the last 161 years - 3 days?  Would we suddenly lose our citizenship and become Mexicans?
> 
> California may have been overtaken by a buttload of liberals, but it is still my home and I demand my rights as a U.S. Citizen.
> 
> Your idea sucks... period.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


You can demand your rights as a US Citizen but quite frankly, those rights are dwindling.  Give up your citizenship, come back illegally and the world is served to you on a silver platter.  I have a problem with that, I think most US citizens do.


----------



## freedombecki

Sallow said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Color me embarrassed Syrenn. You complain about Muslims too. In fact  you bravely told one to "go home" if he didn't like it here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Sallow, you know what a foul ball is. One of them in posting is carrying information from one thread to another because you wish to win an argument.
> 
> Steeeeee-rike one!
> 
> The umpire has weighed in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guilty..as charged.
Click to expand...

Ok, that at least salvages first base. Batter up!


----------



## RadiomanATL

RadiomanATL said:


> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> funny... i think you should be given back to mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, never belonged there to start off with but as soon as my duel immigration papers are complete, I will belong to both the US and MX.  Betch'a love that!  Today I can cross either way and it's totally legal.  Born and raised in Iowa, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What other 1st world democratic countries guard their borders with shoot to kill orders for all attempting to cross illegally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm... none, they imprison and torture then, then kill them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Which 1st world democratic countries do this?
Click to expand...


So I guess the answer to my question is "none".

So a follow up question is, why do we want to emulate the worst of the third world shitholes and despotic regimes found across the globe?


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *RadiomanATL*
> So I guess the answer to my question is "none".
> 
> So a follow up question is, why do we want to emulate the worst of the third world shitholes and despotic regimes found across the globe?



You're starting from the *WRONG* premise that the two semi-iliterate bitches are able to tell the difference between an open society, a democratic nation based on the ideals of the french Enlightenment like the USA and a stalinist state like North Korea.


----------



## Big Black Dog

I agree.  Illegal aliens are nothing more than common criminals and I recommend shooting them on sight.  Also known members of street gangs.


----------



## Unkotare

AnnieInMexico said:


> .... murdering ILLEGAL immigrants breaking into our country to steal money that does not belong to them while breaking several laws in the meantime.
> 
> Tell you what, you feel sorry enough for the lawbreakers for the both of us.  .






Illegal immigration is a very serious problem, but the hyperbole makes it hard to take you seriously.


----------



## Unkotare

Sallow said:


> So is this a rail against all "illegal" immigration, because New York has plenty of illegal immigrants from Ireland, Canada, Russia, Ukraine, Belarus, and many other places. Never ever see complaints about them from conservatives.






When have you ever seen anyone say those illegal aliens are ok, Swallow?


----------



## Unkotare

Sallow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is this a rail against all "illegal" immigration, because New York has plenty of illegal immigrants from Ireland, Canada, Russia, Ukraine, Belarus, and many other places. Never ever see complaints about them from conservatives. Wonder why?
> 
> Or is it a rail against law breaking. Because there is plenty of law breaking that goes unpunished.
> 
> Or is it just a rail against brown people who speak funny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I complain about them all. Illegal is illegal. I don't care where they are from, what color they are or what language they speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm..let me check.
Click to expand...



Check what, Swallow?


----------



## Unkotare

AnnieInMexico said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is this a rail against all "illegal" immigration, because New York has plenty of illegal immigrants from Ireland, Canada, Russia, Ukraine, Belarus, and many other places. Never ever see complaints about them from conservatives. Wonder why?
> 
> Or is it a rail against law breaking. Because there is plenty of law breaking that goes unpunished.
> 
> Or is it just a rail against brown people who speak funny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I complain about them all. Illegal is illegal. I don't care where they are from, what color they are or what language they speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ditto.  I have lived near the US/MX border for 25 years.  Those are the people I see.
> 
> I don't see anyone singling out Mexicans, you and I have been referring to ALL  illegals.  I've even made it a point to say I don't give a rats back side in other threads what color they are.  I care about people sneaking in here and breaking our laws.
Click to expand...




Of course liberal apologists always try to turn the issue into one of racism or xenophobia in general because they feel that cannot be disputed. However, your "kill 'em all! fill 'em fulla lead!" silliness doesn't exactly make it easy to take you seriously either.


----------



## Unkotare

syrenn said:


> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I complain about them all. Illegal is illegal. I don't care where they are from, what color they are or what language they speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto.  I have lived near the US/MX border for 25 years.  Those are the people I see
> I don't see anyone singling out Mexicans, you and I have been referring to ALL  illegals.  I've even made it a point to say I don't give a rats back side in other threads what color they are.  I care about people sneaking in here and breaking our laws.
> 
> If I jumped the fence with my passport in hand *I* would be charged for not crossing an entry point but then, I am a US citizen.  You have to be an illegal for the govt to turn a blind eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in CA.. we have predominantly gotten asian _and _latinos. I dont care where they are from..what they are fleeing...how they are persecuted... or what boat they floated in on.
> 
> illegal is illegal.
Click to expand...




If they are fleeing some form of persecution they can apply for asylum; that's different.


----------



## Unkotare

Sallow said:


> I'd really like to Jettison Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck em.





It would be a lot easier to jettison_ you_, Swallow. Fuck _you_.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

José;4101403 said:
			
		

> Originally posted by *RadiomanATL*
> So I guess the answer to my question is "none".
> 
> So a follow up question is, why do we want to emulate the worst of the third world shitholes and despotic regimes found across the globe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're starting from the *WRONG* premise that the two semi-iliterate bitches are able to tell the difference between an open society, a democratic nation based on the ideals of the french Enlightenment like the USA and a stalinist state like North Korea.
Click to expand...


I totally admit, I block assholes and trolls.  Not sure which you are but I gotta do it.  Life is just too short for people like you.

Cheers.


----------



## RadiomanATL

So, no answers still.


----------



## syrenn

Sallow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto.  I have lived near the US/MX border for 25 years.  Those are the people I see
> I don't see anyone singling out Mexicans, you and I have been referring to ALL  illegals.  I've even made it a point to say I don't give a rats back side in other threads what color they are.  I care about people sneaking in here and breaking our laws.
> 
> If I jumped the fence with my passport in hand *I* would be charged for not crossing an entry point but then, I am a US citizen.  You have to be an illegal for the govt to turn a blind eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in CA.. we have predominantly gotten asian _and _latinos. I dont care where they are from..what they are fleeing...how they are persecuted... or what boat they floated in on.
> 
> illegal is illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Color me embarrassed Syrenn. You complain about Muslims too. In fact  you bravely told one to "go home" if he didn't like it here..
Click to expand...




yep... if they don't like it here... go home.


----------



## syrenn

freedombecki said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Small correction here.... murdering ILLEGAL immigrants breaking into our country to steal money that does not belong to them while breaking several laws in the meantime.
> 
> Tell you what, you feel sorry enough for the lawbreakers for the both of us.  There, now they have adequate sympathy for all of us for breaking our laws.
> 
> Those little darlings of yours take jobs of unemployed Americans, suck off the system like a teat after tax dollars, and cost us around a trillion dollars a year.  If they want to come here legally, ALL the power to them.  In the meantime they are nothing but lowlife lawbreakers.
> 
> Just because you are pro illegal does not mean those who are not are somehow subhuman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> subhuman or not.... we are not illegal subhumans... they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the human has 2 eyes, a nose, a mouth, 2 ears, 10 fingers and 10 toes at birth he or she is considered human.
> 
> Please, Ms. Syrenn..
Click to expand...



I agree... but i also put _us all_ on the same level.. not one better then the other..

the difference i made was legal as opposed to illegal.


----------



## Xchel

one problem with your plan...well two problems, first of all we aren't a fascist state and don't practice genocide and we have that thing called the constitution...oh and the Geneva convention....I don't think making ourselves like Hitler is what our founding fathers had in mind and under no law are immigrants defined as an invading force.


----------



## tonystewart1

Xchel said:


> one problem with your plan...well two problems, first of all we aren't a fascist state and don't practice genocide and we have that thing called the constitution...oh and the Geneva convention....I don't think making ourselves like Hitler is what our founding fathers had in mind and under no law are immigrants defined as an invading force.



If you are not an American citizen native or naturalized the Constitution does not give you any rights or protections.

No one is advocating genocide but what we need is real, serious enforcement of immigration law. 

Anyone who sneaks across our border in the middle of the night is breaking the law. They need to be stopped no matter the color of their skin. The people who hire them to work are breaking the law and need to punished as well.


----------



## syrenn

Xchel said:


> one problem with your plan...well two problems, first of all we aren't a fascist state and don't practice genocide and we have that thing called the constitution...oh and the Geneva convention....I don't think making ourselves like Hitler is what our founding fathers had in mind and under no law are immigrants defined as an invading force.



Who is advocating genocide? Get off your high horse. 

A border.. with a fence.. with a warning... will shoot to kill anyone in the criminal act of unlawful entry..... 

that is NOT genocide.


----------



## Sallow

syrenn said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> one problem with your plan...well two problems, first of all we aren't a fascist state and don't practice genocide and we have that thing called the constitution...oh and the Geneva convention....I don't think making ourselves like Hitler is what our founding fathers had in mind and under no law are immigrants defined as an invading force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is advocating genocide? Get off your high horse.
> 
> A border.. with a fence.. with a warning... will shoot to kill anyone in the criminal act of unlawful entry.....
> 
> that is NOT genocide.
Click to expand...


Thet's right.

Killin' is what good 'mericans do.

'specially when it's those funny speakin' short brown peeps on the recieving end.

Kill 'em all.

Let god or the baby jeebus sort em out.


----------



## syrenn

Sallow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> one problem with your plan...well two problems, first of all we aren't a fascist state and don't practice genocide and we have that thing called the constitution...oh and the Geneva convention....I don't think making ourselves like Hitler is what our founding fathers had in mind and under no law are immigrants defined as an invading force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is advocating genocide? Get off your high horse.
> 
> A border.. with a fence.. with a warning... will shoot to kill anyone in the criminal act of unlawful entry.....
> 
> that is NOT genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thet's right.
> 
> Killin' is what good 'mericans do.
> 
> 'specially when it's those funny speakin' short brown peeps on the recieving end.
> 
> Kill 'em all.
> 
> Let god or the baby jeebus sort em out.
Click to expand...



my guess is if they knew they would be shot at..... there would be whole lot less illegals crossing our borders.


----------



## Unkotare

Sallow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> one problem with your plan...well two problems, first of all we aren't a fascist state and don't practice genocide and we have that thing called the constitution...oh and the Geneva convention....I don't think making ourselves like Hitler is what our founding fathers had in mind and under no law are immigrants defined as an invading force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is advocating genocide? Get off your high horse.
> 
> A border.. with a fence.. with a warning... will shoot to kill anyone in the criminal act of unlawful entry.....
> 
> that is NOT genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thet's right.
> 
> Killin' is what good 'mericans do.
> 
> 'specially when it's those funny speakin' short brown peeps on the recieving end.
> 
> Kill 'em all.
> 
> Let god or the baby jeebus sort em out.
Click to expand...



Is that really your attitude, Swallow?


----------



## tonystewart1

syrenn said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is advocating genocide? Get off your high horse.
> 
> A border.. with a fence.. with a warning... will shoot to kill anyone in the criminal act of unlawful entry.....
> 
> that is NOT genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thet's right.
> 
> Killin' is what good 'mericans do.
> 
> 'specially when it's those funny speakin' short brown peeps on the recieving end.
> 
> Kill 'em all.
> 
> Let god or the baby jeebus sort em out.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> my guess is if they knew they would be shot at..... there would be whole lot less illegals crossing our borders.
Click to expand...


Or some bleeding heart liberal group would donate them body armor.


----------



## José

syrenn said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is advocating genocide? Get off your high horse.
> 
> A border.. with a fence.. with a warning... will shoot to kill anyone in the criminal act of unlawful entry.....
> 
> that is NOT genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thet's right.
> 
> Killin' is what good 'mericans do.
> 
> 'specially when it's those funny speakin' short brown peeps on the recieving end.
> 
> Kill 'em all.
> 
> Let god or the baby jeebus sort em out.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> my guess is if they knew they would be shot at..... there would be whole lot less illegals crossing our borders.
Click to expand...


And people still wonder why message boards have a well-deserved international reputation for being a real magnet for individuals with all kinds of mental problems and outright psychopaths.


----------



## tonystewart1

José;4102799 said:
			
		

> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thet's right.
> 
> Killin' is what good 'mericans do.
> 
> 'specially when it's those funny speakin' short brown peeps on the recieving end.
> 
> Kill 'em all.
> 
> Let god or the baby jeebus sort em out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my guess is if they knew they would be shot at..... there would be whole lot less illegals crossing our borders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And people still wonder why message boards have a well-deserved international reputation for being a real magnet for individuals with all kinds of mental problems and outright psychopaths.
Click to expand...


Its not mental problems its a logical approach. If the pain of crossing was greater than the reward for making it across then we would have less ILLEGALS coming over.

And why does it always make you a racist when you want to secure our borders?


----------



## Sallow

syrenn said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is advocating genocide? Get off your high horse.
> 
> A border.. with a fence.. with a warning... will shoot to kill anyone in the criminal act of unlawful entry.....
> 
> that is NOT genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thet's right.
> 
> Killin' is what good 'mericans do.
> 
> 'specially when it's those funny speakin' short brown peeps on the recieving end.
> 
> Kill 'em all.
> 
> Let god or the baby jeebus sort em out.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> my guess is if they knew they would be shot at..... there would be whole lot less illegals crossing our borders.
Click to expand...


And you guys really have the nerve to ask why so many countries are chasing nukes?




Oh gosh.


----------



## Xchel

do you really think it means less? Do you realize how many die trying to cross the border? They certainly don't all make it across alive.  Just one year ago 72 were shot dead by Zetas in a ranch in Tamaulipas..it didn't stop anyone from coming.

Yes, it violates the Geneva convention and the constitution.  For the person who argues that the US constitution only protects citizens fails to understand what the constitution actually says unless you want to try to go the route that non citizens aren't people....after all it does say persons not just citizens.  The US Supreme Court has ruled against your opinion many times.


----------



## syrenn

Xchel said:


> do you really think it means less? Do you realize how many die trying to cross the border? They certainly don't all make it across alive.  Just one year ago 72 were shot dead by Zetas in a ranch in Tamaulipas..it didn't stop anyone from coming.
> 
> Yes, it violates the Geneva convention and the constitution.  For the person who argues that the US constitution only protects citizens fails to understand what the constitution actually says unless you want to try to go the route that non citizens aren't people....after all it does say persons not just citizens.  The US Supreme Court has ruled against your opinion many times.




i really dont care how many die trying to gain access to this country illegally. I am sorry more dont die then already do and or more of them are not shot. If it is 7200 shot dead.. they may think twice. And if they do think twice...and still come it is the risk they  would run.


----------



## Sallow

Xchel said:


> do you really think it means less? Do you realize how many die trying to cross the border? They certainly don't all make it across alive.  Just one year ago 72 were shot dead by Zetas in a ranch in Tamaulipas..it didn't stop anyone from coming.
> 
> *Yes, it violates the Geneva convention and the constitution.*  For the person who argues that the US constitution only protects citizens fails to understand what the constitution actually says unless you want to try to go the route that non citizens aren't people....after all it does say persons not just citizens.  The US Supreme Court has ruled against your opinion many times.



Good stuff.


----------



## Xchel

Syrenn, then you want to live in a fascist state and you want genocide and quite frankly I don't want to live in a country that is filled with people that want a country like that because we won't have a country worth living in.  I don't think any one with any common sense wants to visit 1942 all over again.


----------



## tonystewart1

Xchel said:


> do you really think it means less? Do you realize how many die trying to cross the border? They certainly don't all make it across alive.  Just one year ago 72 were shot dead by Zetas in a ranch in Tamaulipas..it didn't stop anyone from coming.
> 
> Yes, it violates the Geneva convention and the constitution.  For the person who argues that the US constitution only protects citizens fails to understand what the constitution actually says unless you want to try to go the route that non citizens aren't people....after all it does say persons not just citizens.  The US Supreme Court has ruled against your opinion many times.



If you are refering to the 14th admendment then you are wrong. There where no illegal immigrants then. The 14th admendment was to ensure that former slaves where given citizenship and equal protection. The SCOTUS has misinterpreted that admendment over and over. It in no way gives any human who happens to be on US soil the same rights that I have. The persons it is refering to are former slaves not just anybody who happens to be standing here.


----------



## Toro

José;4100186 said:
			
		

> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Stole" what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half of Mexico, I presume.
Click to expand...


Pfft.  Deal with it.


----------



## Xchel

No, I am not just referring to the 14th amendment...I am referring to the bill of rights..the little pesky thing of right to fair trial and all that jazz.
SCOTUS misinterpreted it? Really....well they have interpreted it the same way time and time again...and funny I don't think you are more qualified than the judges on the US supreme Court to decide what the interpretation is.


----------



## tonystewart1

Xchel said:


> No, I am not just referring to the 14th amendment...I am referring to the bill of rights..the little pesky thing of right to fair trial and all that jazz.
> SCOTUS misinterpreted it? Really....well they have interpreted it the same way time and time again...and funny I don't think you are more qualified than the judges on the US supreme Court to decide what the interpretation is.



Do not even think that any supreme court justice is more qualified than any other citizen to read a simple document and understand what it means. Study the history of the 14th and you will see that the original intent was to protect former slaves from the southern states. 

Really you dont even think that the justices are motivated my something other than the law. The SC has for decades used the constitution for toilet paper so they can legislate from the bench in direct violation of the constitution. 


The 14th is just real convient for those who would throw our borders open to all who want to come in regardless of what they have to offer.


----------



## tonystewart1

Just my opinion.

The 14th should never have been passed to start with. It would never have if the union did not have the south under martial law.


----------



## Unkotare

Xchel said:


> do you really think it means less? Do you realize how many die trying to cross the border? They certainly don't all make it across alive.  Just one year ago 72 were shot dead by Zetas in a ranch in Tamaulipas..it didn't stop anyone from coming.
> 
> Yes, it violates the Geneva convention and the constitution.  For the person who argues that the US constitution only protects citizens fails to understand what the constitution actually says unless you want to try to go the route that non citizens aren't people....after all it does say persons not just citizens.  The US Supreme Court has ruled against your opinion many times.




Certainly not the Geneva Convention.


----------



## Xchel

So you don't think shooting unarmed folks violates the Geneva convention?

The 14th never should have passed to begin with? So what is it that you have against equal protection?


----------



## tonystewart1

Xchel said:


> So you don't think shooting unarmed folks violates the Geneva convention?
> 
> The 14th never should have passed to begin with? So what is it that you have against equal protection?



I have no problem for equal protection of all citizens. I have a real problem with equal protection for illegals. They do not deserve it. The badly worded 14th amdemendment was passed by putting a gun to the heads of the southern states.


----------



## Xchel

so there is no meaning to the preamble then? that little pesky thing about freedom and liberty for all?

"no state shall ... deny to any person within its jurisdiction the equal protection of the laws".

what kind of nation would we be and how could we be a nation of laws if we deny anyone protection under that law? Can you imagine the chaos? Even as chaotic as it is in Latin America Americans get the same rights to trial that the citizens of said country get and sometimes get more protection than native citizens do ...and yeah lots of Americans get into big trouble overseas.

It would not be a very good country to live in if we denied people basic rights.  We have things like freedom of speech, freedom of religion, freedom of press, freedom of association, freedom of unreasonable search and seizure...all that stuff is important in that it protects ALL classes of people, not just US citizens, not just men, not just the wealthy...we are all equals regardless.


----------



## Xchel

the southern states...one of which I was born in LOST the war..get over it already.


----------



## tonystewart1

Xchel said:


> so there is no meaning to the preamble then? that little pesky thing about freedom and liberty for all?
> 
> "no state shall ... deny to any person within its jurisdiction the equal protection of the laws".
> 
> what kind of nation would we be and how could we be a nation of laws if we deny anyone protection under that law? Can you imagine the chaos? Even as chaotic as it is in Latin America Americans get the same rights to trial that the citizens of said country get and sometimes get more protection than native citizens do ...and yeah lots of Americans get into big trouble overseas.
> 
> It would not be a very good country to live in if we denied people basic rights.  We have things like freedom of speech, freedom of religion, freedom of press, freedom of association, freedom of unreasonable search and seizure...all that stuff is important in that it protects ALL classes of people, not just US citizens, not just men, not just the wealthy...we are all equals regardless.



When a man sneaks over the border what entitles him to the rights I have earned. I earned my rights by paying my taxes, being ready and willing to defend my country. Naturalized citizens probably earned their rights in a more difficult manner than I did. You can not just show up, contribute nothing, and expect to treated like all Americans. 

The part of the 14th you quoted is the badly worded part. It never was intended to protect foreign people coming here illegally. The people it is refering to are african slaves not just any tom, dick and harry that manages to sneak in.


----------



## Xchel

how did you earn equal protection? Were you alive when the 14th was made part of the constitution? Were you alive with the constitution was written? You didn't earn anything you were born with those rights and the part of the bill of rights that is unalienable...does anyone understand that word? It means a person is BORN with those rights regardless of birthplace.  Your rights aren't earned they are given to you freely.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> Article IV, Section 4 of the U.S. Constitution
> 
> "The United States shall guarantee to every State in this Union a Republican Form of Government, and shall protect each of them against invasion; and on Application of the Legislature, or of the Executive (when the Legislature cannot be convened) against domestic Violence."



Civilians crossing the border doesnt constitute an invasion, nor is there any case law interpreting Article IV in that manner. 


> How about our very own military doing the shooting and protecting out borders. You don't shoot them on the outside of the border, you kill them on the OUR side of the border. Clearly posted sighs in many languages... will shoot to kill any trespassers.
> 
> Rather simple. You come illegally, get shot in the attempt...tough.



And the mechanics of what youre advocating demonstrates its idiocy, theres no way to confirm that someone who is on our side of the border is indeed entering illegally. There are many towns and cities directly on the border in addition to factories and warehouses where its impossible to see people actually cross the border. 

The US military killing civilian nationals of other countries on American soil would be a violation of international law and human rights. And it would place in jeopardy thousands of Americans living and traveling abroad. 



> If you are not an American citizen native or naturalized the Constitution does not give you any rights or protections.



Youve stated this before and at that time I cited the case law indicating this is not correct. 

Ill cite it again for others reading this thread, you may continue to ignore this fact of law understanding it only exhibits your ignorance: 



> Facts of the Case:
> A revision to the Texas education laws in 1975 allowed the state to withhold from local school districts state funds for educating children of illegal aliens. This case was decided together with Texas v. Certain Named and Unnamed Alien Child.
> 
> Question:
> Did the law violate the Equal Protection Clause of the Fourteenth Amendment?
> 
> Conclusion:
> *Yes. The Court reasoned that illegal aliens and their children, though not citizens of the United States or Texas, are people "in any ordinary sense of the term" and, therefore, are afforded Fourteenth Amendment protections*. Since the state law severely disadvantaged the children of illegal aliens, by denying them the right to an education, and because Texas could not prove that the regulation was needed to serve a "compelling state interest," the Court struck down the law.
> 
> Plyler v. Doe | The Oyez Project at IIT Chicago-Kent College of Law





> The SCOTUS has misinterpreted that admendment over and over. It in no way gives any human who happens to be on US soil the same rights that I have. The persons it is refering to are former slaves not just anybody who happens to be standing here.



In your opinion, which means nothing. All that matters is the Courts opinion cited above. 


> The 14th should never have been passed to start with. It would never have if the union did not have the south under martial law.



The 14th Amendment was needed, for among other reasons, to nullify _Dred Scott v. Sandford_ (1857), which held that slaves and their descendents were not US citizens. This was still the law of the land, regardless the outcome of the Civil War. 

The 14th Amendment is hardly poorly worded, it expressed and codified a simple fact of law: that all persons have inalienable rights, and those rights are protected within the jurisdiction of the United States. 

In _Plyler_ the Court held that the designation of a person as illegal by a government agency doesnt supercede the 14th Amendment, and that indeed the government has no authority to determine who may or may not have his civil rights.


----------



## tonystewart1

Xchel said:


> how did you earn equal protection? Were you alive when the 14th was made part of the constitution? Were you alive with the constitution was written? You didn't earn anything you were born with those rights and the part of the bill of rights that is unalienable...does anyone understand that word? It means a person is BORN with those rights regardless of birthplace.  Your rights aren't earned they are given to you freely.



Yes you are right I have those rights because I was BORN with them. What I was getting at was I am invested in this country illegals are not. They show up and the first thing they do is break the law.

Answer this

Should we open the borders of the country to anyone who wants to come or should there be standards and laws to regulate this? Does every human on the planet have a right to come here and live?


----------



## tonystewart1

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Article IV, Section 4 of the U.S. Constitution
> 
> "The United States shall guarantee to every State in this Union a Republican Form of Government, and shall protect each of them against invasion; and on Application of the Legislature, or of the Executive (when the Legislature cannot be convened) against domestic Violence."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Civilians crossing the border doesnt constitute an invasion, nor is there any case law interpreting Article IV in that manner.
> 
> 
> 
> How about our very own military doing the shooting and protecting out borders. You don't shoot them on the outside of the border, you kill them on the OUR side of the border. Clearly posted sighs in many languages... will shoot to kill any trespassers.
> 
> Rather simple. You come illegally, get shot in the attempt...tough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the mechanics of what youre advocating demonstrates its idiocy, theres no way to confirm that someone who is on our side of the border is indeed entering illegally. There are many towns and cities directly on the border in addition to factories and warehouses where its impossible to see people actually cross the border.
> 
> The US military killing civilian nationals of other countries on American soil would be a violation of international law and human rights. And it would place in jeopardy thousands of Americans living and traveling abroad.
> 
> 
> 
> Youve stated this before and at that time I cited the case law indicating this is not correct.
> 
> Ill cite it again for others reading this thread, you may continue to ignore this fact of law understanding it only exhibits your ignorance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SCOTUS has misinterpreted that admendment over and over. It in no way gives any human who happens to be on US soil the same rights that I have. The persons it is refering to are former slaves not just anybody who happens to be standing here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your opinion, which means nothing. All that matters is the Courts opinion cited above.
> 
> 
> 
> The 14th should never have been passed to start with. It would never have if the union did not have the south under martial law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 14th Amendment was needed, for among other reasons, to nullify _Dred Scott v. Sandford_ (1857), which held that slaves and their descendents were not US citizens. This was still the law of the land, regardless the outcome of the Civil War.
> 
> The 14th Amendment is hardly poorly worded, it expressed and codified a simple fact of law: that all persons have inalienable rights, and those rights are protected within the jurisdiction of the United States.
> 
> In _Plyler_ the Court held that the designation of a person as illegal by a government agency doesnt supercede the 14th Amendment, and that indeed the government has no authority to determine who may or may not have his civil rights.
Click to expand...


I am not ignorant. I have read everything that you have posted. I am well aware of what the SC says I just disagree with it. That is not ignorance.


----------



## Xchel

Illegals are not? Really? Not even the ones whose children have died in our wars? What about the ones who pay taxes here? Yeah nah no investment there is there? Sorry, but rights aren't an investment you are born with them and they are not able to be taken from you...that is why they are called rights...rights are freely given, priviledges are earned.  Imagine you losing the right to defend yourself and family from a predator because some fool decides you didn't earn that right and have no investment in this country...which 99% of folks pay no meaningful taxes, so I guess they have no investment do they..chances are you don't either.


----------



## tonystewart1

Xchel said:


> Illegals are not? Really? Not even the ones whose children have died in our wars? What about the ones who pay taxes here? Yeah nah no investment there is there? Sorry, but rights aren't an investment you are born with them and they are not able to be taken from you...that is why they are called rights...rights are freely given, priviledges are earned.  Imagine you losing the right to defend yourself and family from a predator because some fool decides you didn't earn that right and have no investment in this country...which 99% of folks pay no meaningful taxes, so I guess they have no investment do they..chances are you don't either.



Are you going to answer my question.

Should we open the borders of the country to anyone who wants to come or should there be standards and laws to regulate this? Does every human on the planet have a right to come here and live?



Where do you get that 99 percent of people pay not meaninful taxes? Illegals dont pay taxes they cant work here legally. Most work under the table.


----------



## Xchel

I think anyone who does not have a criminal record and can hold a steady job should be allowed to come.  Does that answer your question? Had you taken the time to find out who I am you would know the answer without asking..after all my party affiliation is Libertarian.


----------



## tonystewart1

Xchel said:


> I think anyone who does not have a criminal record and can hold a steady job should be allowed to come.  Does that answer your question? Had you taken the time to find out who I am you would know the answer without asking..after all my party affiliation is Libertarian.



My next question is what should we do with the hordes of illegals that come across our border every year?

I am not setting you up I would really like to know what you would do about the problem of illegals.


----------



## Xchel

Tony, if anyone can come that wants to come legally as long as they have not a criminal record in site and hold a steady job would eliminate that problem.  We don't really keep anyone out that wants to come, they come regardless.  It doesn't matter what you do.. businesses need people to work, we should accomodate that instead of outsourcing jobs we can't fill. It makes me sick to think that grapes from say the middle east may be imported instead of picked in Georgia.  Doesn't that bother anyone in the least? We know already by what Georgia farmers are saying that they aren't replacing these workers with US born workers, they are outsourcing and reducing their staff and production because they don't have the workers to cover it.  Prices will go up and have gone up and production jobs go down.


----------



## Xchel

that said, anyone who doesn't follow the process when it is so lenient should face jail time as well as anyone who hires them.


----------



## tonystewart1

Xchel said:


> Tony, if anyone can come that wants to come legally as long as they have not a criminal record in site and hold a steady job would eliminate that problem.  We don't really keep anyone out that wants to come, they come regardless.  It doesn't matter what you do.. businesses need people to work, we should accomodate that instead of outsourcing jobs we can't fill. It makes me sick to think that grapes from say the middle east may be imported instead of picked in Georgia.  Doesn't that bother anyone in the least? We know already by what Georgia farmers are saying that they aren't replacing these workers with US born workers, they are outsourcing and reducing their staff and production because they don't have the workers to cover it.  Prices will go up and have gone up and production jobs go down.



There is where our differences are. 

I do not beileve we need that many immigrants. The labor market just has to have time to adjust to the lose of illegal labor to legal labor. We do need to restrict the number of immigrants that come into this country. Everyone who lives here is a drain on our infrastructure even me. I use the roads and the water and sewer. We can not have a policy that allows anyone and everyone in. It would be a disaster.

That is what I have been getting at all along. The govt has a responsiblity to slow immigration into the US. Every time they do they run into road block after road block and then nothing gets done. People still get killed every day trying to get here and our resources and infrastucture still are taxed beyond their limits.


----------



## tonystewart1

The hyperbole that you see posted here everyday regarding this topic is just a symptom of the frustration we feel. We see a problem that nobody seems to have the power to fix.


----------



## Unkotare

tonystewart1 said:


> [
> 
> Do not even think that any supreme court justice is more qualified than any other citizen to read a simple document and understand what it means. .




Are you fucking high? Are you on drugs?


----------



## Unkotare

tonystewart1 said:


> I do not beileve we need that many immigrants. .




I do not believe we need you here. GTFO and make way for someone better.


----------



## Unkotare

Xchel said:


> So you don't think shooting unarmed folks violates the Geneva convention??




It clearly does not, despite whatever issues there may be with the circumstances thereof.


----------



## Unkotare

tonystewart1 said:


> [
> 
> Yes you are right I have those rights because I was BORN with them.




Like every other baby born in the United States.


----------



## syrenn

Xchel said:


> Syrenn, then you want to live in a fascist state and you want genocide and quite frankly I don't want to live in a country that is filled with people that want a country like that because we won't have a country worth living in.  I don't think any one with any common sense wants to visit 1942 all over again.



sorry wrong.... but good try. 


Keeping illegals out with force is not genocide. What part of illegals are you not understanding? Do i say lations? Am i singling any one group out?


----------



## Xchel

Unkotare said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't think shooting unarmed folks violates the Geneva convention??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It clearly does not, despite whatever issues there may be with the circumstances thereof.
Click to expand...


it does..shooting unarmed folks always violates the Geneva convention.


----------



## Xchel

tonystewart1 said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tony, if anyone can come that wants to come legally as long as they have not a criminal record in site and hold a steady job would eliminate that problem.  We don't really keep anyone out that wants to come, they come regardless.  It doesn't matter what you do.. businesses need people to work, we should accomodate that instead of outsourcing jobs we can't fill. It makes me sick to think that grapes from say the middle east may be imported instead of picked in Georgia.  Doesn't that bother anyone in the least? We know already by what Georgia farmers are saying that they aren't replacing these workers with US born workers, they are outsourcing and reducing their staff and production because they don't have the workers to cover it.  Prices will go up and have gone up and production jobs go down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is where our differences are.
> 
> I do not beileve we need that many immigrants. The labor market just has to have time to adjust to the lose of illegal labor to legal labor. We do need to restrict the number of immigrants that come into this country. Everyone who lives here is a drain on our infrastructure even me. I use the roads and the water and sewer. We can not have a policy that allows anyone and everyone in. It would be a disaster.
> 
> That is what I have been getting at all along. The govt has a responsiblity to slow immigration into the US. Every time they do they run into road block after road block and then nothing gets done. People still get killed every day trying to get here and our resources and infrastucture still are taxed beyond their limits.
Click to expand...


actually our infrastructure can handle a lot more people than it contains now.  We have vast open space and less people per square mile than almost any other country in the world.  That said, don´t think that just because immigration is more lax that everyone would want to come to the US..that is just not so.  About the same amount of people would remain and beyond that people would be more willing to go home when there is a need for them to instead of staying..causing the same cyclic movement of migrants as before...where in November everyone went home and stayed until March in their home countries and they were less likely to bring their families with them.


----------



## Unkotare

Xchel said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't think shooting unarmed folks violates the Geneva convention??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It clearly does not, despite whatever issues there may be with the circumstances thereof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it does..shooting unarmed folks always violates the Geneva convention.
Click to expand...




Nope.


----------



## Xchel

http://www.mineaction.org/downloads/Emine Policy Pages/Geneva Conventions/Geneva Convention IV.pdf

This is the Geneva Convention, you need to read Article 3 if you think it doesn't protect unarmed civilians from being shot.


----------



## Unkotare

What happened to "unarmed folks"?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Xchel said:


> http://www.mineaction.org/downloads/Emine Policy Pages/Geneva Conventions/Geneva Convention IV.pdf
> 
> This is the Geneva Convention, you need to read Article 3 if you think it doesn't protect unarmed civilians from being shot.



The title shows that it doesn't apply.

Unless we are in a declared war with Mexico and no one told me


----------



## Xchel

some are claiming that they are an invading force..so Geneva would apply..since they are uarmed civilians...now what?
Remember Hitler was tried for war crimes, it is Qadafi that they are after now also for war crimes..there was no war in his country..he killed of people he didn't like.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Xchel said:


> some are claiming that they are an invading force..so Geneva would apply..since they are uarmed civilians...now what?
> Remember Hitler was tried for war crimes, it is Qadafi that they are after now also for war crimes..there was no war in his country..he killed of people he didn't like.



I don't care what "some" say. We are not in a declared war with Mexico. Geneva doesn't apply.

However, common humanity and legal statutes do. You don't murder people.


----------



## Xchel

RadiomanATL said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> some are claiming that they are an invading force..so Geneva would apply..since they are uarmed civilians...now what?
> Remember Hitler was tried for war crimes, it is Qadafi that they are after now also for war crimes..there was no war in his country..he killed of people he didn't like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what "some" say. We are not in a declared war with Mexico. Geneva doesn't apply.
> 
> However, common humanity and legal statutes do. You don't murder people.
Click to expand...


You don't murder people and crimes against humanity is exactly what it would be called and yes, we would be legally in a big mess if we did some nonsense like that....and the international community would be right..when we turn into Germany pre 1942 I don't want to be a country anymore.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

tonystewart1 said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals are not? Really? Not even the ones whose children have died in our wars? What about the ones who pay taxes here? Yeah nah no investment there is there? Sorry, but rights aren't an investment you are born with them and they are not able to be taken from you...that is why they are called rights...rights are freely given, priviledges are earned.  Imagine you losing the right to defend yourself and family from a predator because some fool decides you didn't earn that right and have no investment in this country...which 99% of folks pay no meaningful taxes, so I guess they have no investment do they..chances are you don't either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to answer my question.
> 
> Should we open the borders of the country to anyone who wants to come or should there be standards and laws to regulate this? Does every human on the planet have a right to come here and live?
> 
> Where do you get that 99 percent of people pay not meaninful taxes? Illegals dont pay taxes they cant work here legally. Most work under the table.
Click to expand...


Gosh, sorry I didn't put my life on hold to answer your silly question but I was kinda busy.  I was doing an interview while you were asking this question on an unrelated matter and perhaps you aren't aware but most 3 states lost electricity, water, cable, internet, phones, and cell phones.  Some for hours, some for days.  I just got internet back yesterday.  So buggar off.

To answer your question, China and South Korea.


----------



## RadiomanATL

AnnieInMexico said:


> tonystewart1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals are not? Really? Not even the ones whose children have died in our wars? What about the ones who pay taxes here? Yeah nah no investment there is there? Sorry, but rights aren't an investment you are born with them and they are not able to be taken from you...that is why they are called rights...rights are freely given, priviledges are earned.  Imagine you losing the right to defend yourself and family from a predator because some fool decides you didn't earn that right and have no investment in this country...which 99% of folks pay no meaningful taxes, so I guess they have no investment do they..chances are you don't either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to answer my question.
> 
> Should we open the borders of the country to anyone who wants to come or should there be standards and laws to regulate this? Does every human on the planet have a right to come here and live?
> 
> Where do you get that 99 percent of people pay not meaninful taxes? Illegals dont pay taxes they cant work here legally. Most work under the table.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gosh, sorry I didn't put my life on hold to answer your silly question but I was kinda busy.  I was doing an interview while you were asking this question on an unrelated matter and perhaps you aren't aware but most 3 states lost electricity, water, cable, internet, phones, and cell phones.  Some for hours, some for days.  I just got internet back yesterday.  So buggar off.
> 
> To answer your question, China and South Korea.
Click to expand...

So, Tony's question was: 

Should we open the borders of the country to anyone who wants to come or should there be standards and laws to regulate this? Does every human on the planet have a right to come here and live?


And your answer is China and South Korea?



I bet you shout out randomly "PURPLE!!!" in math class too.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

Xchel said:


> that said, anyone who doesn't follow the process when it is so lenient should face jail time as well as anyone who hires them.



Totally agree.



tonystewart1 said:


> I do not beileve we need that many immigrants. The labor market just has to have time to adjust to the lose of illegal labor to legal labor. We do need to restrict the number of immigrants that come into this country. Everyone who lives here is a drain on our infrastructure even me. I use the roads and the water and sewer. We can not have a policy that allows anyone and everyone in. It would be a disaster.
> 
> That is what I have been getting at all along. The govt has a responsiblity to slow immigration into the US. Every time they do they run into road block after road block and then nothing gets done. People still get killed every day trying to get here and our resources and infrastucture still are taxed beyond their limits.



Totally agree.  Only 7% of produce needs to be hand picked.  Georgia, what they aren't telling you is that it is not a lack of illegals causing the problems with crops dying off, it's called a draught.  We just don't need 30,000,000+ illegals picking grapes.



tonystewart1 said:


> The hyperbole that you see posted here everyday regarding this topic is just a symptom of the frustration we feel. We see a problem that nobody seems to have the power to fix.



There are people with the power, it's the US govt.  They flat out refuse to enforce current immigration laws but that's okay.  States are taking it into their own hands.  As they should.



Xchel said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't think shooting unarmed folks violates the Geneva convention??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It clearly does not, despite whatever issues there may be with the circumstances thereof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it does..shooting unarmed folks always violates the Geneva convention.
Click to expand...


Sadly, many MANY are not unarmed.  They shoot at our border patrol and do ANYTHING to get their drugs across as do coyotes.



RadiomanATL said:


> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonystewart1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to answer my question.
> 
> Should we open the borders of the country to anyone who wants to come or should there be standards and laws to regulate this? Does every human on the planet have a right to come here and live?
> 
> Where do you get that 99 percent of people pay not meaninful taxes? Illegals dont pay taxes they cant work here legally. Most work under the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To answer your question, China and South Korea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, Tony's question was:
> 
> Should we open the borders of the country to anyone who wants to come or should there be standards and laws to regulate this? Does every human on the planet have a right to come here and live?
> 
> 
> And your answer is China and South Korea?
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you shout out randomly "PURPLE!!!" in math class too.
Click to expand...


The question was which countries kill illegals.  I thought that was the original question.  I'm going by memory from 5 days ago.  Don't be such an ass.

Of course we should not open our borders to anyone.  They need criminal background checks, medical checks, etc.  Obviously I do believe we need standards thus, my anti-illegals stance.  I am all for legal immigration.  If that takes a long time, many loopholes, and $$, so be it.  That's just how it works.  If someone doesn't like it they can go to a different country that doesn't care.

Did you know that illegals are the cause of an epidemic of TB in Arizona?  That's but one example.  No medical checks, fear of deportation, and they don't get medical problems fixed.  Yet others show up on the TX side of the border in full term labor still wet from swimming just so they can drop their child on US soil, that means immediate entitlements for the anchor baby.

Ahhh, purple?  No.  Interesting way that you think, however.


----------



## RadiomanATL

AnnieInMexico said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> that said, anyone who doesn't follow the process when it is so lenient should face jail time as well as anyone who hires them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree.
> 
> 
> 
> tonystewart1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not beileve we need that many immigrants. The labor market just has to have time to adjust to the lose of illegal labor to legal labor. We do need to restrict the number of immigrants that come into this country. Everyone who lives here is a drain on our infrastructure even me. I use the roads and the water and sewer. We can not have a policy that allows anyone and everyone in. It would be a disaster.
> 
> That is what I have been getting at all along. The govt has a responsiblity to slow immigration into the US. Every time they do they run into road block after road block and then nothing gets done. People still get killed every day trying to get here and our resources and infrastucture still are taxed beyond their limits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally agree.  Only 7% of produce needs to be hand picked.  Georgia, what they aren't telling you is that it is not a lack of illegals causing the problems with crops dying off, it's called a draught.  We just don't need 30,000,000+ illegals picking grapes.
> 
> 
> 
> There are people with the power, it's the US govt.  They flat out refuse to enforce current immigration laws but that's okay.  States are taking it into their own hands.  As they should.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, many MANY are not unarmed.  They shoot at our border patrol and do ANYTHING to get their drugs across as do coyotes.
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> To answer your question, China and South Korea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, Tony's question was:
> 
> Should we open the borders of the country to anyone who wants to come or should there be standards and laws to regulate this? Does every human on the planet have a right to come here and live?
> 
> 
> And your answer is China and South Korea?
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you shout out randomly "PURPLE!!!" in math class too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question was which countries kill illegals.
> 
> Of course we should not open our borders to anyone.  They need criminal background checks, medical checks, etc.  Obviously I do believe we need standards thus, my anti-illegals stance.  I am all for legal immigration.  If that takes a long time, many loopholes, and $$, so be it.  That's just how it works.  If someone doesn't like it they can go to a different country that doesn't care.
> 
> Did you know that illegals are the cause of an epidemic of TB in Arizona?  That's but one example.  No medical checks, fear of deportation, and they don't get medical problems fixed.  Yet others show up on the TX side of the border in full term labor still wet from swimming just so they can drop their child on US soil, that means immediate entitlements for the anchor baby.
> 
> Ahhh, purple?  No.  Interesting way that you think, however.
Click to expand...


Actually I posed the question, not Tony. 

And the question wasn't "which country kills illegals". It was "Which 1st world democratic country murders illegals".

And neither China nor S. Korea qualify as answers. China is not democratic, and S. Korea is still in a state of war with it's northern neighbor. So you might want to try again.

And you continued to post after the question was posed. So much for "being busy", huh?

So, let's review:

1. you don't know how a message board works and can't look up who said what.
2. You don't even bother reading what is asked.
3. your disingenuous attempt to backpedal was busted.


----------



## José

The poster Annie is in a deplorable state of total mental confusion... small wonder she advocates monstrous acts like shooting illegals.


----------



## Unkotare

AnnieInMexico said:


> [
> 
> To answer your question, China and South Korea.





What question was that the answer to?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Unkotare said:


> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> To answer your question, China and South Korea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What question was that the answer to?
Click to expand...


What other 1st world democratic countries murder illegal aliens as they attempt to cross. Paraphrased.


----------



## Unkotare

RadiomanATL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> To answer your question, China and South Korea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What question was that the answer to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What other 1st world democratic countries murder illegal aliens as they attempt to cross. Paraphrased.
Click to expand...


Ah. Then that answer is incorrect. Those countries do not do so and in any case China doesn't quite fit the category.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Unkotare said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What question was that the answer to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What other 1st world democratic countries murder illegal aliens as they attempt to cross. Paraphrased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah. Then that answer is incorrect. Those countries do not do so and in any case China doesn't quite fit the category.
Click to expand...

I know.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

RadiomanATL said:


> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> that said, anyone who doesn't follow the process when it is so lenient should face jail time as well as anyone who hires them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree.  Only 7% of produce needs to be hand picked.  Georgia, what they aren't telling you is that it is not a lack of illegals causing the problems with crops dying off, it's called a draught.  We just don't need 30,000,000+ illegals picking grapes.
> 
> 
> 
> There are people with the power, it's the US govt.  They flat out refuse to enforce current immigration laws but that's okay.  States are taking it into their own hands.  As they should.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, many MANY are not unarmed.  They shoot at our border patrol and do ANYTHING to get their drugs across as do coyotes.
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Tony's question was:
> 
> Should we open the borders of the country to anyone who wants to come or should there be standards and laws to regulate this? Does every human on the planet have a right to come here and live?
> 
> 
> And your answer is China and South Korea?
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you shout out randomly "PURPLE!!!" in math class too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question was which countries kill illegals.
> 
> Of course we should not open our borders to anyone.  They need criminal background checks, medical checks, etc.  Obviously I do believe we need standards thus, my anti-illegals stance.  I am all for legal immigration.  If that takes a long time, many loopholes, and $$, so be it.  That's just how it works.  If someone doesn't like it they can go to a different country that doesn't care.
> 
> Did you know that illegals are the cause of an epidemic of TB in Arizona?  That's but one example.  No medical checks, fear of deportation, and they don't get medical problems fixed.  Yet others show up on the TX side of the border in full term labor still wet from swimming just so they can drop their child on US soil, that means immediate entitlements for the anchor baby.
> 
> Ahhh, purple?  No.  Interesting way that you think, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I posed the question, not Tony.
> 
> And the question wasn't "which country kills illegals". It was "Which 1st world democratic country murders illegals".
> 
> And neither China nor S. Korea qualify as answers. China is not democratic, and S. Korea is still in a state of war with it's northern neighbor. So you might want to try again.
> 
> And you continued to post after the question was posed. So much for "being busy", huh?
> 
> So, let's review:
> 
> 1. you don't know how a message board works and can't look up who said what.
> 2. You don't even bother reading what is asked.
> 3. your disingenuous attempt to backpedal was busted.
Click to expand...


So what?  I didn't answer your question within minutes?  You'll have to suffer through that one, it's likely to happen again.  I go by one topic at a time.  When I'm done, I log out of USMessageBoards.  Some live to post, some don't.  I haven't posted here in days because I just got my internet back.  So buggar off you freakish loser.


----------



## RadiomanATL

AnnieInMexico said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree.  Only 7% of produce needs to be hand picked.  Georgia, what they aren't telling you is that it is not a lack of illegals causing the problems with crops dying off, it's called a draught.  We just don't need 30,000,000+ illegals picking grapes.
> 
> 
> 
> There are people with the power, it's the US govt.  They flat out refuse to enforce current immigration laws but that's okay.  States are taking it into their own hands.  As they should.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, many MANY are not unarmed.  They shoot at our border patrol and do ANYTHING to get their drugs across as do coyotes.
> 
> 
> 
> The question was which countries kill illegals.
> 
> Of course we should not open our borders to anyone.  They need criminal background checks, medical checks, etc.  Obviously I do believe we need standards thus, my anti-illegals stance.  I am all for legal immigration.  If that takes a long time, many loopholes, and $$, so be it.  That's just how it works.  If someone doesn't like it they can go to a different country that doesn't care.
> 
> Did you know that illegals are the cause of an epidemic of TB in Arizona?  That's but one example.  No medical checks, fear of deportation, and they don't get medical problems fixed.  Yet others show up on the TX side of the border in full term labor still wet from swimming just so they can drop their child on US soil, that means immediate entitlements for the anchor baby.
> 
> Ahhh, purple?  No.  Interesting way that you think, however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I posed the question, not Tony.
> 
> And the question wasn't "which country kills illegals". It was "Which 1st world democratic country murders illegals".
> 
> And neither China nor S. Korea qualify as answers. China is not democratic, and S. Korea is still in a state of war with it's northern neighbor. So you might want to try again.
> 
> And you continued to post after the question was posed. So much for "being busy", huh?
> 
> So, let's review:
> 
> 1. you don't know how a message board works and can't look up who said what.
> 2. You don't even bother reading what is asked.
> 3. your disingenuous attempt to backpedal was busted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?  I didn't answer your question within minutes?  You'll have to suffer through that one, it's likely to happen again.  I go by one topic at a time.  When I'm done, I log out of USMessageBoards.  Some live to post, some don't.  I haven't posted here in days because I just got my internet back.  So buggar off you freakish loser.
Click to expand...


I don't care that you didn't answer it.

I do care about you being disingenuous about it. Like you are doing now.

You continued to post in the thread. So obviously you had not moved on from this topic.

Why you continue to essentially lie about why you didn't answer, I dunno. But that's on you.


----------



## Xchel

> Sadly, many MANY are not unarmed. They shoot at our border patrol and do ANYTHING to get their drugs across as do coyotes.



Actually illegal immigrants are unarmed...what you are referring to is CARTEL and they aren't simple illegal immigrants and actually have no interest in staying in the US..they are only interested in smuggling and taking drugs to the US and yes they kill...but you need not confuse the two issues which are not the same.  In fact, sometimes border patrol helps them...they are bribed on often basis and many do take the bribes.


----------



## tonystewart1

Xchel said:


> Sadly, many MANY are not unarmed. They shoot at our border patrol and do ANYTHING to get their drugs across as do coyotes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually illegal immigrants are unarmed...what you are referring to is CARTEL and they aren't simple illegal immigrants and actually have no interest in staying in the US..they are only interested in smuggling and taking drugs to the US and yes they kill...but you need not confuse the two issues which are not the same.  In fact, sometimes border patrol helps them...they are bribed on often basis and many do take the bribes.
Click to expand...


Then by really securing our borders we can make sure that no one comes across that should not be here. Drug runners and illegal aliens.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

Xchel said:


> Sadly, many MANY are not unarmed. They shoot at our border patrol and do ANYTHING to get their drugs across as do coyotes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually illegal immigrants are unarmed...what you are referring to is CARTEL and they aren't simple illegal immigrants and actually have no interest in staying in the US..they are only interested in smuggling and taking drugs to the US and yes they kill...but you need not confuse the two issues which are not the same.  In fact, sometimes border patrol helps them...they are bribed on often basis and many do take the bribes.
Click to expand...


Well, I live in Mexico and I used to live in AZ before moving here last year.  Coyotes do NOT protect their victims and they DO carry guns.  YES YES YES, border patrol as well as US Customs and Border Protection can be extremely corrupt and help them.

I beg to differ with you that drug cartels do not stay in the US.  That is currently a huge concern in the US.  The big guys within the cartel ARE staying in the US as well as their minions.

I'm not confused about a thing here.  I know full well what I am writing about.


----------



## Xchel

tonystewart1 said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, many MANY are not unarmed. They shoot at our border patrol and do ANYTHING to get their drugs across as do coyotes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually illegal immigrants are unarmed...what you are referring to is CARTEL and they aren't simple illegal immigrants and actually have no interest in staying in the US..they are only interested in smuggling and taking drugs to the US and yes they kill...but you need not confuse the two issues which are not the same.  In fact, sometimes border patrol helps them...they are bribed on often basis and many do take the bribes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then by really securing our borders we can make sure that no one comes across that should not be here. Drug runners and illegal aliens.
Click to expand...


ok mr bright guy..how much will that cost? Do you really believe it is going to work? How long you going to keep up that expense? How much till it bankrupts the country securing over 8,000 miles of borders and then the airports, seaports, etc....we know that all we have done has done zero to stop the drugs from coming in...decriminalize drugs and then we might get somewhere.


----------



## tonystewart1

Xchel said:


> tonystewart1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually illegal immigrants are unarmed...what you are referring to is CARTEL and they aren't simple illegal immigrants and actually have no interest in staying in the US..they are only interested in smuggling and taking drugs to the US and yes they kill...but you need not confuse the two issues which are not the same.  In fact, sometimes border patrol helps them...they are bribed on often basis and many do take the bribes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then by really securing our borders we can make sure that no one comes across that should not be here. Drug runners and illegal aliens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok mr bright guy..how much will that cost? Do you really believe it is going to work? How long you going to keep up that expense? How much till it bankrupts the country securing over 8,000 miles of borders and then the airports, seaports, etc....we know that all we have done has done zero to stop the drugs from coming in...decriminalize drugs and then we might get somewhere.
Click to expand...


I agree with you about legalizing some drugs. If you take away the cartels illegal markets then there would be less drugs coming into the country. How long before the burden of so many non-taxpaying people using our public service banrupts many states?


----------



## SW2SILVER

AnnieinMexico: Shut up. You aren't helping anyone here. Shooting illegals? Get a gun move back here, shoot some of these wankers then and stop the bravado.  Talk is cheap. I live with THEM, and, I don't have a gun, either. I don't depend on the police, ICE, INS or assholes that talk shit. I survived, by the skin of my teeth and luck. Not because of our system of justice or immigration laws or big talking cowards.


----------



## tonystewart1

Why are so many people opposed to the US enforcing immigration laws. Why cant the US secure its border with Mexico. Whats the harm in not allowing people to break our laws.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

tonystewart1 said:


> Then by really securing our borders we can make sure that no one comes across that should not be here. Drug runners and illegal aliens.



Totally agree.  We currently spend over a trillion dollars a year on illegals.  The number grows annually.  It would be cheaper to just guard our own borders.



Xchel said:


> ok mr bright guy..how much will that cost? Do you really believe it is going to work? How long you going to keep up that expense? How much till it bankrupts the country securing over 8,000 miles of borders and then the airports, seaports, etc....we know that all we have done has done zero to stop the drugs from coming in...decriminalize drugs and then we might get somewhere.



Not likely more than we are spending guarding Korean borders.



tonystewart1 said:


> I agree with you about legalizing some drugs. If you take away the cartels illegal markets then there would be less drugs coming into the country. How long before the burden of so many non-taxpaying people using our public service banrupts many states?



I didn't used to be in favor of legalizing drugs such as marijuana but I am now.  Tax the hell out of it and stop putting people in jail for it.  It's just like prostitution, people aren't going to stop because it's illegal so let's stop wasting dollars and start taxing it instead.



tonystewart1 said:


> Why are so many people opposed to the US enforcing immigration laws. Why cant the US secure its border with Mexico. Whats the harm in not allowing people to break our laws.



Because if we dare to only support legal immigration, we are racist.

If that is the case I am THE most racist person on the planet.


----------



## RadiomanATL

The answer is simple. Punish those who provide an incentive for people to illegally come here. Meaning those who hire them. Then secure the borders. Then start aggressively deporting the majority of those who are left. Alternate option to deportation is to pay a large fine.

No politician wants to do that though, because they will be labeled racist by the opposition in an attempt to garner more of what is becoming an influential voting bloc. Hispanics.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

RadiomanATL said:


> The answer is simple. Punish those who provide an incentive for people to illegally come here. Meaning those who hire them. Then secure the borders. Then start aggressively deporting the majority of those who are left. Alternate option to deportation is to pay a large fine.
> 
> No politician wants to do that though, because they will be labeled racist by the opposition in an attempt to garner more of what is becoming an influential voting bloc. Hispanics.



I believe I have made those very points several times in this section of USMessageBoards.  I fully agree.

It's not that they will be labeled racist, this part I disagree with.  It's that they will lose the legal and illegal Latino vote.  Well, heck... not even just Latinos.  All illegals.  They DO vote, there is a reason California flat out refuses to require ID to vote.  My Shih Tzu could likely vote in CA.


----------



## Wolfmoon

If you hire illegal aliens you could be charged with, conspiring to defraud the United States, harboring illegal aliens for profit, and evading payment of federal employment taxes. Failing to collect and pay federal income, Social Security, Medicare, and federal employment taxes on the wages paid to its workforce. You will be charged with criminally abusing our immigration system and our tax laws for the purpose of financial gain. For more info, visit US Immigration and Customs Enforcement. To report suspicious activity, call 1-866-347-2423.
http://www.ice.gov/pi/news/newsreleases/articles/071107grandrapids.htm

*Contact Elected Officials: And give them a piece of your mind.*
http://www.usa.gov/Contact/Elected.shtml


TELL THEM TO SECURE OUR PORTS & BORDERS, ASAP!

(202) 224-3121 the White House phone number

*TOLL FREE NUMBERS:*

Capital Switch Board:

1 (866) 220-0044
1 (800) 862-5530?
1 (877) 851-6437

US Congressional Switch Board

1 (800) 833-6354
1 (866) 340-9281
1 (877) 762-8762

.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

Wolfmoon said:


> If you hire illegal aliens you could be charged with, conspiring to defraud the United States, harboring illegal aliens for profit, and evading payment of federal employment taxes. Failing to collect and pay federal income, Social Security, Medicare, and federal employment taxes on the wages paid to its workforce. You will be charged with criminally abusing our immigration system and our tax laws for the purpose of financial gain. For more info, visit US Immigration and Customs Enforcement. To report suspicious activity, call 1-866-347-2423.
> http://www.ice.gov/pi/news/newsreleases/articles/071107grandrapids.htm
> 
> *Contact Elected Officials: And give them a piece of your mind.*
> http://www.usa.gov/Contact/Elected.shtml
> 
> 
> TELL THEM TO SECURE OUR PORTS & BORDERS, ASAP!
> 
> (202) 224-3121 the White House phone number
> 
> *TOLL FREE NUMBERS:*
> 
> Capital Switch Board:
> 
> 1 (866) 220-0044
> 1 (800) 862-5530?
> 1 (877) 851-6437
> 
> US Congressional Switch Board
> 
> 1 (800) 833-6354
> 1 (866) 340-9281
> 1 (877) 762-8762
> 
> .



Yes, it would be wonderful if they actually enforced that, but they refuse.  Flat out refuse.  Thus, states are taking it into their own hands.


----------



## tonystewart1

RadiomanATL said:


> The answer is simple. Punish those who provide an incentive for people to illegally come here. Meaning those who hire them. Then secure the borders. Then start aggressively deporting the majority of those who are left. Alternate option to deportation is to pay a large fine.
> 
> No politician wants to do that though, because they will be labeled racist by the opposition in an attempt to garner more of what is becoming an influential voting bloc. Hispanics.



I could not agree more that is a very sane logical approach to the problem. To bad it will never work.


----------



## tonystewart1

Why do so many people beileve that anyone who wants to has the right to come here?


----------



## AnnieInMexico

tonystewart1 said:


> Why do so many people beileve that anyone who wants to has the right to come here?



Well, currently it appears that they do.  Do you see any politician in Washington (con or lib) lifting a finger to enforce current immigration law?

It's disgusting that states have to do the job of the fed govt while paying the fed govt for not doing their jobs.


----------



## Wolfmoon

*than one term in office because they're all crooked as a dogs hind leg and longer they stay in office the more corrupt they become!*

Face it it&#8217;s our own politicians who want to destroy America! They do everything in their power to create chaos and destruction to the American people. It's time for ALL politicians to go! I for one am not going down with ship! It&#8217;s time to throw management overboard!!!!!


----------



## AnnieInMexico

Wolfmoon said:


> *than one term in office because they're all crooked as a dogs hind leg!*
> 
> Face it its our own politicians who want to destroy America! They do everything in their power to create chaos and destruction to the American people. It's time for ALL politicians to go! I for one am not going down with ship! Its time to throw management overboard!!!!!



People won't be motivated to do that until they are hungry enough and I mean that literally.  Then you'll see some action.

I believe if the states cannot fix this the people will fix it and it will be a very bloody war with many people killed.  You get enough parents that can't feed their children but illegals not only have jobs - they get some sort of welfare and you'll see blood.

It would be better to fix this before it gets to that point.


----------



## SW2SILVER

?


----------



## Wolfmoon

Americans are too weak to see blood in the streets by their hands they'll vote before they commit a violent act. Maybe they would hire soldiers of fortune???  ​


----------



## jerryh60

Just a little note to Clayton, I bet you are not on the Christmas card list for the relatives of the immigration agent who was shot and killed while they were forced to use rubber bullets, or the relatives of the farmer who was killed  in AZ. I bet you voted for obama didn't you.


----------



## Xchel

jerryh60 said:


> Just a little note to Clayton, I bet you are not on the Christmas card list for the relatives of the immigration agent who was shot and killed while they were forced to use rubber bullets, or the relatives of the farmer who was killed  in AZ. I bet you voted for obama didn't you.



It wasn't a farmer, he was a rancher and he was a person that assisted illegal immigrants that were found on his property.  That said, we don't know who killed him still to this day...did you somehow see through the looking glass and find the guilty person that the police have not found?

The agent that was shot was shot while they were tracking down bandits that target illegal immigrants for kidnapping. He wasn't shot by an illegal immigrant, but by cartel that don't give a damn about staying in the US.


----------



## jerryh60

He did not help illegals. Had been complaining to the local sheriff about them using his ranch as a way to bring it illegals, and drugs, guns and money. And how can you catch a coward thats not going to stay there long enough for you find him. And it;s the same looking glass you are using. I would be interested to know how you came to Texas. Who did you marry


----------



## Xchel

Illegal Immigrant Suspected In Murder Of Arizona Rancher | Fox News

Jerry, the above shows you are wrong..

 Krentz said he helped any illegal immigrant he could.
Locally, the 58-year-old Krentz was known as a good Samaritan who often brought water and helped injured illegal immigrants who tried to cross the desert in an area where summer temperatures often hit 120 degrees.


----------



## jerryh60

The border agents want to enforce the laws, but have their hands tied by the Obama administration and his appointed hoodlum buddy in the DOJ ( Eric Holder). You can't secure it when the administration doesn't want them enforced. That problem will be fixed in 2012.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

jerryh60 said:


> The border agents want to enforce the laws, but have their hands tied by the Obama administration and his appointed hoodlum buddy in the DOJ ( Eric Holder). You can't secure it when the administration doesn't want them enforced. That problem will be fixed in 2012.



I'm sure there are some very good agents for border patrol but there are a whole lot of dirty agents as well.  It's a_ combination of issues_ sort of problem.  I see no solution at this point other than the states taking it into their own hands, the minutemen growing large and gearing up and we take care of it ourselves.

Ohhhh, if only we could deport the US govt!


----------



## Xchel

AnnieInMexico said:


> jerryh60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The border agents want to enforce the laws, but have their hands tied by the Obama administration and his appointed hoodlum buddy in the DOJ ( Eric Holder). You can't secure it when the administration doesn't want them enforced. That problem will be fixed in 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are some very good agents for border patrol but there are a whole lot of dirty agents as well.  It's a_ combination of issues_ sort of problem.  I see no solution at this point other than the states taking it into their own hands, the minutemen growing large and gearing up and we take care of it ourselves.
> 
> Ohhhh, if only we could deport the US govt!
Click to expand...


the minutemen? You mean like the idiot that killed a 9 year old girl who was a US citizen?


----------



## AnnieInMexico

Xchel said:


> the minutemen? You mean like the idiot that killed a 9 year old girl who was a US citizen?



Not sure about this specific example but if you want to take one example and throw out the baby with the bath water than we should rid ourselves of Border Patrol, ICE, and US Customs and Border Protection:

Border Patrol Abuse Articles

US Customs and Border Protection typically get 9 weeks of training, a gun, and a whole lot of power.

See, this is what you do.  You take one example out of a million and make your case based on the unusual, the extreme.  Not wise, grasshopper.  I can make a much bigger case with our 'trained professionals' that do far worse.  Smuggling drugs, humans, drug cartel... agents that sell their Border Patrol jackets to drug smugglers so they are not as obvious crossing the desert, US agents paid by the MX drug cartel to allow drugs through the border, agents that take legals and illegals out in the middle of the desert and rape them repeatedly.

Sure you want to stick with that logic of brilliance?


----------



## xotoxi

syrenn said:


> How about our very own military doing the shooting and protecting out borders. You don't shoot them on the outside of the border, you kill them on the OUR side of the border. Clearly posted sighs in many languages... will shoot to kill any trespassers.
> 
> Rather simple. You come illegally, get shot in the attempt...tough.



Even IRAN doesn't kill its trespassers.

U.S. hikers jailed in Iran may be released after bail is paid - CNN.com


----------



## Xchel

AnnieInMexico said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> the minutemen? You mean like the idiot that killed a 9 year old girl who was a US citizen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about this specific example but if you want to take one example and throw out the baby with the bath water than we should rid ourselves of Border Patrol, ICE, and US Customs and Border Protection:
> 
> Border Patrol Abuse Articles
> 
> US Customs and Border Protection typically get 9 weeks of training, a gun, and a whole lot of power.
> 
> See, this is what you do.  You take one example out of a million and make your case based on the unusual, the extreme.  Not wise, grasshopper.  I can make a much bigger case with our 'trained professionals' that do far worse.  Smuggling drugs, humans, drug cartel... agents that sell their Border Patrol jackets to drug smugglers so they are not as obvious crossing the desert, US agents paid by the MX drug cartel to allow drugs through the border, agents that take legals and illegals out in the middle of the desert and rape them repeatedly.
> 
> Sure you want to stick with that logic of brilliance?
Click to expand...

So you didn't even bother to find out...shows how little you care about this group you support..the girl I am referring to is Bresenia Flores and one of the groups of minute men that murdered her was leadered by Shawna Forde.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

Xchel said:


> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> the minutemen? You mean like the idiot that killed a 9 year old girl who was a US citizen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about this specific example but if you want to take one example and throw out the baby with the bath water than we should rid ourselves of Border Patrol, ICE, and US Customs and Border Protection:
> 
> Border Patrol Abuse Articles
> 
> US Customs and Border Protection typically get 9 weeks of training, a gun, and a whole lot of power.
> 
> See, this is what you do.  You take one example out of a million and make your case based on the unusual, the extreme.  Not wise, grasshopper.  I can make a much bigger case with our 'trained professionals' that do far worse.  Smuggling drugs, humans, drug cartel... agents that sell their Border Patrol jackets to drug smugglers so they are not as obvious crossing the desert, US agents paid by the MX drug cartel to allow drugs through the border, agents that take legals and illegals out in the middle of the desert and rape them repeatedly.
> 
> Sure you want to stick with that logic of brilliance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you didn't even bother to find out...shows how little you care about this group you support..the girl I am referring to is Bresenia Flores and one of the groups of minute men that murdered her was leadered by Shawna Forde.
Click to expand...


No, amazingly I didn't even bother checking your claims.  99.9% of them are untrue.  I made a point, one which you ignored.


----------



## Xchel

AnnieInMexico said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about this specific example but if you want to take one example and throw out the baby with the bath water than we should rid ourselves of Border Patrol, ICE, and US Customs and Border Protection:
> 
> Border Patrol Abuse Articles
> 
> US Customs and Border Protection typically get 9 weeks of training, a gun, and a whole lot of power.
> 
> See, this is what you do.  You take one example out of a million and make your case based on the unusual, the extreme.  Not wise, grasshopper.  I can make a much bigger case with our 'trained professionals' that do far worse.  Smuggling drugs, humans, drug cartel... agents that sell their Border Patrol jackets to drug smugglers so they are not as obvious crossing the desert, US agents paid by the MX drug cartel to allow drugs through the border, agents that take legals and illegals out in the middle of the desert and rape them repeatedly.
> 
> Sure you want to stick with that logic of brilliance?
> 
> 
> 
> So you didn't even bother to find out...shows how little you care about this group you support..the girl I am referring to is Bresenia Flores and one of the groups of minute men that murdered her was leadered by Shawna Forde.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, amazingly I didn't even bother checking your claims.  99.9% of them are untrue.  I made a point, one which you ignored.
Click to expand...


actually none of them are untrue and since you didn't check how in the hell would you know? Tells me you are closed minded and act like a 2 year old.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

Xchel said:


> actually none of them are untrue and since you didn't check how in the hell would you know? Tells me you are closed minded and act like a 2 year old.



Liar.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/4128470-post263.html


----------



## AnnieInMexico

http://www.usmessageboard.com/4133444-post69.html


----------



## AnnieInMexico

http://www.usmessageboard.com/4135125-post74.html


----------



## Xchel

Learn the difference between his death was caused by a lack of Advair and what an emergency inhaler is and get back to me...I don't want to explain it to a preschooler that has no clue what the difference is...a rescue inhaler would not have saved his life.

When you post all Hispanics should be deported like you did in another thread in reference to MS13 then yeah I have a right to assume you have a problem with all immigrants and especially Hispanic ones.
I quoted your post.on the other thread..now you explain it..hell you couldn't even remember posting it so what in the hell are you drinking?


----------



## AnnieInMexico

Xchel said:


> Learn the difference between his death was caused by a lack of Advair and what an emergency inhaler is and get back to me...I don't want to explain it to a preschooler that has no clue what the difference is...a rescue inhaler would not have saved his life.
> 
> When you post all Hispanics should be deported like you did in another thread in reference to MS13 then yeah I have a right to assume you have a problem with all immigrants and especially Hispanic ones.
> I quoted your post.on the other thread..now you explain it..hell you couldn't even remember posting it so what in the hell are you drinking?



You little twat of a liar.  Show me a link where I suggest all Hispanics should be deported.  Com'on, have just an ouce of integrity.

You have got to be the most stupid twat on the planet.

ETA:  You just emailed me claiming I think it is cool for 9 year old children to be killed.  Prove your case you ignorant piece of dog shit.


----------



## Xchel

AnnieInMexico said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn the difference between his death was caused by a lack of Advair and what an emergency inhaler is and get back to me...I don't want to explain it to a preschooler that has no clue what the difference is...a rescue inhaler would not have saved his life.
> 
> When you post all Hispanics should be deported like you did in another thread in reference to MS13 then yeah I have a right to assume you have a problem with all immigrants and especially Hispanic ones.
> I quoted your post.on the other thread..now you explain it..hell you couldn't even remember posting it so what in the hell are you drinking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You little twat of a liar.  Show me a link where I suggest all Hispanics should be deported.  Com'on, have just an ouce of integrity.
> 
> You have got to be the most stupid twat on the planet.
Click to expand...

Already did...so go fly a kite...Annie, because you don't bother me...my skin is a little thicker evidently than yours is.  You like to call names and crap and insult others..when you do that you have lost the fight have a good day and thanks for showing your true colors...you think the minutemen are cool because they murder nine year old girls and that is just cool with you.  I am sure the Flores family would not be amused.


----------



## Moonglow

AnnieInMexico said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn the difference between his death was caused by a lack of Advair and what an emergency inhaler is and get back to me...I don't want to explain it to a preschooler that has no clue what the difference is...a rescue inhaler would not have saved his life.
> 
> When you post all Hispanics should be deported like you did in another thread in reference to MS13 then yeah I have a right to assume you have a problem with all immigrants and especially Hispanic ones.
> I quoted your post.on the other thread..now you explain it..hell you couldn't even remember posting it so what in the hell are you drinking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You little twat of a liar.  Show me a link where I suggest all Hispanics should be deported.  Com'on, have just an ouce of integrity.
> 
> You have got to be the most stupid twat on the planet.
Click to expand...


I thought you said you were intelligent?


----------



## AnnieInMexico

Xchel said:


> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn the difference between his death was caused by a lack of Advair and what an emergency inhaler is and get back to me...I don't want to explain it to a preschooler that has no clue what the difference is...a rescue inhaler would not have saved his life.
> 
> When you post all Hispanics should be deported like you did in another thread in reference to MS13 then yeah I have a right to assume you have a problem with all immigrants and especially Hispanic ones.
> I quoted your post.on the other thread..now you explain it..hell you couldn't even remember posting it so what in the hell are you drinking?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You little twat of a liar.  Show me a link where I suggest all Hispanics should be deported.  Com'on, have just an ouce of integrity.
> 
> You have got to be the most stupid twat on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already did...so go fly a kite...Annie, because you don't bother me...my skin is a little thicker evidently than yours is.  You like to call names and crap and insult others..when you do that you have lost the fight have a good day and thanks for showing your true colors...you think the minutemen are cool because they murder nine year old girls and that is just cool with you.  I am sure the Flores family would not be amused.
Click to expand...


No link, no proof.

And do not PM me again with sicko insanity suggesting I think it is cool to murder 9 year old children.  You crossed lines here, lines that rational sane people do not EVER cross.


----------



## Xchel

AnnieInMexico said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> You little twat of a liar.  Show me a link where I suggest all Hispanics should be deported.  Com'on, have just an ouce of integrity.
> 
> You have got to be the most stupid twat on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> Already did...so go fly a kite...Annie, because you don't bother me...my skin is a little thicker evidently than yours is.  You like to call names and crap and insult others..when you do that you have lost the fight have a good day and thanks for showing your true colors...you think the minutemen are cool because they murder nine year old girls and that is just cool with you.  I am sure the Flores family would not be amused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No link, no proof.
> 
> And do not PM me again with sicko insanity suggesting I think it is cool to murder 9 year old children.  You crossed lines here, lines that rational sane people do not EVER cross.
Click to expand...


when you applaud the minute men that is what you are agreeing to...when I gave you her name you didn't even bother to google and admitted you were too lazy and didn't care anyway..and still praised them making some lousy excuse for these thugs that murdered a little girl inside her home because she was not white. The relief we have is Shawna Forde is on death row in Arizona now for the murder of Bresenia and her father Raul Flores. Gunny Bush also received the death penalty.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

Xchel said:


> when you applaud the minute men that is what you are agreeing to...when I gave you her name you didn't even bother to google and admitted you were too lazy and didn't care anyway..and still praised them making some lousy excuse for these thugs that murdered a little girl inside her home because she was not white.



You are a liar that has yet to defend a single claim.  SHOW ME WHERE I WROTE THAT I DIDN'T CARE A CHILD WAS KILLED.  If you are telling the truth, it shouldn't be difficult.  Even for you.

Com'on, put up or shut up you stupid bitch.  The words you write were NEVER written by me.  You wrote them.


----------



## Wolfmoon

The illegal aliens are killing more Americans on U.S. soil  than are being killed in Iraq and Afghanistan wars put together!!!

Every day 12 Americans are murdered by an illegal alien. Another 13 Americans are killed by uninsured drunk illegal aliens and 8 American Children are victims of a sex crime committed by an illegal alien each and every day. 
http://www.house.gov/apps/list/hearing/ia05_king/col_20060505_bite.html


----------



## Moonglow

> Shawna Forde, Minutemen Leader, Arrested In Double Killing In Arizona
> 
> 
> PHOENIX &#8212; Two of three people arrested in a southern Arizona home invasion that left a little girl and her father dead had connections to a Washington state anti-illegal immigration group that conducts border watch activities in Arizona.



Shawna Forde, Minutemen Leader, Arrested In Double Killing In Arizona


----------



## Xchel

AnnieInMexico said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> when you applaud the minute men that is what you are agreeing to...when I gave you her name you didn't even bother to google and admitted you were too lazy and didn't care anyway..and still praised them making some lousy excuse for these thugs that murdered a little girl inside her home because she was not white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar that has yet to defend a single claim.  SHOW ME WHERE I WROTE THAT I DIDN'T CARE A CHILD WAS KILLED.  If you are telling the truth, it shouldn't be difficult.  Even for you.
> 
> Com'on, put up or shut up you stupid bitch.  The words you write were NEVER written by me.  You wrote them.
Click to expand...

Nope I didn't write them..I copied them right from this thread..but that said...you are losing control which shows me you cannot argue with facts or articulate a damn thing....thanks for showing your true colors get back to me when you can debate immigration and not throw insults..till then you are a nobody that has no facts to back herself up with so she resorts to insults..I believe the losers on Topix might be more your style.


----------



## Moonglow

Wolfmoon said:


> The illegal aliens are killing more Americans on U.S. soil  than are being killed in Iraq and Afghanistan wars put together!!!
> 
> Every day 12 Americans are murdered by an illegal alien. Another 13 Americans are killed by uninsured drunk illegal aliens and 8 American Children are victims of a sex crime committed by an illegal alien each and every day.
> http://www.house.gov/apps/list/hearing/ia05_king/col_20060505_bite.html



how many legal American citizens are killed by legal American citizens each day?


----------



## Xchel

Moonglow, not to mention that garbage has been debunked a thousand times..King is a goof ball that pulls numbers out of his rear and cannot back them up..incredible that people still quote something so completely debunked...

Oh and I know you were being helpful, but she was avoiding it on purpose...it is better to pretend those murders never occurred at the hands of Minutemen.


----------



## Uncensored2008

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The only question is, then, who will do the shooting  and do you have sufficient funds to hire a good attorney for their murder trial.



Shooting those who trespass across national boundaries is not "murder," sparky. 

Fuck the fence, mine the border.


----------



## Moonglow

again she stated when she displyed her elitist attitude, that she was more intelligent than any other on these forums, I have yet to see it.


----------



## Moonglow

Uncensored2008 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only question is, then, who will do the shooting  and do you have sufficient funds to hire a good attorney for their murder trial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting those who trespass across national boundaries is not "murder," sparky.
> 
> Fuck the fence, mine the border.
Click to expand...


Too bad the American Natives didn't do that.


----------



## Xchel

> Th[e prosecution&#8217;s] characterization angered Forde, who told me over the video phone &#8220;it was almost a mistake&#8221; not to testify in her own behalf, because she wanted to set the jury straight on her Minuteman group, which &#8220;runs recon missions&#8221; instead of sitting in lawn chairs.
> In the end, Forde&#8217;s attorney Eric Larsen persuaded Forde not to take the stand. Forde has a long history of ties to right-wing nativist groups like the tea party and the Federation for American Immigration Reform. All have since tried to distance themselves from their enthusiastic leader and constituent.



when you said it didn't matter..and that you didn't believe it anyway...lol...and it looks like Moonglow has your number.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

Moonglow said:


> Shawna Forde, Minutemen Leader, Arrested In Double Killing In Arizona
> 
> 
> PHOENIX  Two of three people arrested in a southern Arizona home invasion that left a little girl and her father dead had connections to a Washington state anti-illegal immigration group that conducts border watch activities in Arizona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawna Forde, Minutemen Leader, Arrested In Double Killing In Arizona
Click to expand...


Moonglow, nobody is disputing this.  What I am disputing is that nutjob claiming I think it is cool that a little girl was killed and that I wrote I didn't care.  I wrote no such thing.


----------



## Wolfmoon

Moonglow said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The illegal aliens are killing more Americans on U.S. soil than are being killed in Iraq and Afghanistan wars put together!!!
> 
> Every day 12 Americans are murdered by an illegal alien. Another 13 Americans are killed by uninsured drunk illegal aliens and 8 American Children are victims of a sex crime committed by an illegal alien each and every day.
> http://www.house.gov/apps/list/hearing/ia05_king/col_20060505_bite.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many legal American citizens are killed by legal American citizens each day?
Click to expand...

 
"The Dark Side of Illegal Immigration: *Nearly One Million Sex Crimes Committed by Illegal Immigrants in the United States*". 
http://www.drdsk.com/articles.html#Illegals


The United Nations list Mexico as the number one center for the supply of young children to international pedophile organizations. http://www.uri.edu/artsci/wms/hughes/mexico.htm

How many Missing American children end up as sex slaves in foreign countries???


----------



## Xchel

Uncensored2008 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only question is, then, who will do the shooting  and do you have sufficient funds to hire a good attorney for their murder trial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting those who trespass across national boundaries is not "murder," sparky.
> 
> Fuck the fence, mine the border.
Click to expand...


nah it is just genocide and crimes against humanity...no big deal right? shooting people is just fun and games in your mind sparky...Ask Shawna Forde how well her shoot to kill attitude worked..she is sitting on death row with her cohorts.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

Xchel said:


> AnnieInMexico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> when you applaud the minute men that is what you are agreeing to...when I gave you her name you didn't even bother to google and admitted you were too lazy and didn't care anyway..and still praised them making some lousy excuse for these thugs that murdered a little girl inside her home because she was not white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar that has yet to defend a single claim.  SHOW ME WHERE I WROTE THAT I DIDN'T CARE A CHILD WAS KILLED.  If you are telling the truth, it shouldn't be difficult.  Even for you.
> 
> Com'on, put up or shut up you stupid bitch.  The words you write were NEVER written by me.  You wrote them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope I didn't write them..I copied them right from this thread..but that said...you are losing control which shows me you cannot argue with facts or articulate a damn thing....thanks for showing your true colors get back to me when you can debate immigration and not throw insults..till then you are a nobody that has no facts to back herself up with so she resorts to insults..I believe the losers on Topix might be more your style.
Click to expand...


I quoted you, you dumbass.  You are the only person that wrote such horrors.  But again, it takes a very unstable person to use a dead CHILD to throw a slam.  I'm sure her parents would feel this an honor to their child.

GAWD!

Just goes to show what you are all about.

You quoted nothing you heartless bitch.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

Moonglow said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The illegal aliens are killing more Americans on U.S. soil  than are being killed in Iraq and Afghanistan wars put together!!!
> 
> Every day 12 Americans are murdered by an illegal alien. Another 13 Americans are killed by uninsured drunk illegal aliens and 8 American Children are victims of a sex crime committed by an illegal alien each and every day.
> http://www.house.gov/apps/list/hearing/ia05_king/col_20060505_bite.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many legal American citizens are killed by legal American citizens each day?
Click to expand...


Lots.

What does this have to do with illegals?  You don't think we have our hands full with our own citizens killing people?  We need more?


----------



## Moonglow

Wolfmoon said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The illegal aliens are killing more Americans on U.S. soil than are being killed in Iraq and Afghanistan wars put together!!!
> 
> Every day 12 Americans are murdered by an illegal alien. Another 13 Americans are killed by uninsured drunk illegal aliens and 8 American Children are victims of a sex crime committed by an illegal alien each and every day.
> http://www.house.gov/apps/list/hearing/ia05_king/col_20060505_bite.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many legal American citizens are killed by legal American citizens each day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The Dark Side of Illegal Immigration: *Nearly One Million Sex Crimes Committed by Illegal Immigrants in the United States*".
> http://www.drdsk.com/articles.html#Illegals
> 
> 
> The United Nations list Mexico as the number one center for the supply of young children to international pedophile organizations. http://www.uri.edu/artsci/wms/hughes/mexico.htm
> 
> How many Missing American children end up as sex slaves in foreign countries???
Click to expand...


so 5/6th of crimes and death are committed by USA citizens upon other citizens, yet you concern urself with the 1/6th.


----------



## AnnieInMexico

Xchel said:


> Moonglow, not to mention that garbage has been debunked a thousand times..King is a goof ball that pulls numbers out of his rear and cannot back them up..incredible that people still quote something so completely debunked...
> 
> Oh and I know you were being helpful, but she was avoiding it on purpose...it is better to pretend those murders never occurred at the hands of Minutemen.



You are a pathetic piece of human shit.

And a liar.

You need to go away.  You are not mentally stable.  You USE dead children for your own amusement.  You need serious help, hope you get some soon for the sake of your community.


----------



## Moonglow

AnnieInMexico said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The illegal aliens are killing more Americans on U.S. soil  than are being killed in Iraq and Afghanistan wars put together!!!
> 
> Every day 12 Americans are murdered by an illegal alien. Another 13 Americans are killed by uninsured drunk illegal aliens and 8 American Children are victims of a sex crime committed by an illegal alien each and every day.
> http://www.house.gov/apps/list/hearing/ia05_king/col_20060505_bite.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many legal American citizens are killed by legal American citizens each day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots.
> 
> What does this have to do with illegals?  You don't think we have our hands full with our own citizens killing people?  We need more?
Click to expand...


I am more concerne with the majority than the minority.


----------



## Wolfmoon

"The Pew Hispanic Center study from February 2009 found that even though Hispanics make up 13 percent of the adult population, they accounted for 40 percent of sentenced federal offenders in 2007." http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2010/04/29/border-states-dealing-illegal-immigrant-crime-data-suggests/


----------



## Xchel

not using anything for my own amusement in fact it was you that suggested that we fire the border patrol and hire this scumbag murdering piece of crap Shawna Forde and her band of criminals known as the Minutemen.


----------



## jerryh60

I'm waiting


----------



## Wolfmoon

A study of 55,322 illegal aliens, found: They were arrested a total of 459,614 times, averaging about 8 arrests per illegal alien. They were arrested for a total of about 700,000 criminal offenses, averaging about 13 offenses per illegal alien. 12 % were arrested for violent offenses such as murder, robbery, assault, and sex-related crimes. 80% of all arrests occurred in three states--California, Texas, and Arizona. http://www.gao.gov/htext/d05646r.html


----------



## Xchel

another false and debunked claim from the spammer Wolf...


----------



## Uncensored2008

AnnieInMexico said:


> Go to an authentic tortillaria and it will fix that problem!
> 
> Ahhh, totillas, my downfall!



Mexican food in California is FAR better than food in Mexico. No comparison. Better ingredients make better food. 

Enchilada - invented at Pepe's in El Monte, California
Quesadilla - invented at Mexican Joe's in Baldwin Park, California
Nachos - invented at El Cannata in Azusa, California.

Eating beans with a tortilla is a staple for Mexico, but the Green Burro in La Puente, California is credited with coining the name of "Burrito" 

But the most important of all....

The Margarita was invented at Carlos O'Brian's  in Tijuana, Mexico!

Also, Caesar salad was invented at Cardini's in Tijuana, Mexico! 

So California invented most good Mexican food, but booze did better south of the border...


----------



## Wolfmoon

If you hire illegal aliens you could be charged with, conspiring to defraud the United States, harboring illegal aliens for profit, and evading payment of federal employment taxes. Failing to collect and pay federal income, Social Security, Medicare, and federal employment taxes on the wages paid to its workforce. You will be charged with criminally abusing our immigration system and our tax laws for the purpose of financial gain. 

For more info, visit US Immigration and Customs Enforcement. To report suspicious activity, call 1-866-347-2423.
http://www.ice.gov/pi/news/newsreleases/articles/071107grandrapids.htm

----

*Contact Elected Officials: And give them a piece of your mind.*
http://www.usa.gov/Contact/Elected.shtml


TELL THEM TO SECURE OUR PORTS & BORDERS, ASAP!

(202) 224-3121 the White House phone number

*TOLL FREE NUMBERS:*

Capital Switch Board:

1 (866) 220-0044
1 (800) 862-5530?
1 (877) 851-6437

US Congressional Switch Board

1 (800) 833-6354
1 (866) 340-9281
1 (877) 762-8762

.


----------



## Xchel

snopes.com: Just One State - Cost of Illegals in Los Angeles


----------



## Xchel

what are you waiting for Jerry? For me to tell you it is none of your business why I live where I live...


----------



## jerryh60

Not at all, it's pretty safe to assume if you left and have been gone 11 years that you needed to be there. Either of your own free will or someone else's. BTW, the link you posted totally makes your valuable time being used to champion for the illegal immigrant's seem to be a waste of time. And that's just in LA. Think what it's like if you checked the other states.


----------



## Uncensored2008

rdean said:


> Making California it's own country is probably the best thing you could do for them.  They give more to the federal government than any other state by many billions of dollars.  They get back only about 80 cents for every dollar they give.  Almost no state gets back less in terms of a percentage.
> 
> If California wasn't "squeezed" like an over ripe grape by the federal government, it would have a balanced budget with money to spare.



You're full of shit.

We are completely bankrupt in California. With fucknuts Brown back in the saddle, the public employee unions continue to the rape of the productive, as business continues to flee the oppression of the state at an alarming rate.

Furthermore, since 2008, California has depended on Federal largess to prop up the public employee unions that the state serves. The entire house of cards is collapsing and the once golden state sinks into the mud. 

We are becoming a shit hole, and fast.



> Who benefits the most from California?  Those Red states filled with dumbfuck Republicans who get back a buck twenty for every dollar they give to the federal government.
> 
> Hilarious!



You're a fucking moron, and full of shit.


----------



## Wolfmoon

*This is not the only one!*


"One illegal arrested, 3 sought in beheading in Chandler, Arizona The Arizona Republic Newspaper, 10/12/10
http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/local/articles/2010/10/12/20101012beheaded1012.html


----------



## Xchel

jerryh60 said:


> Not at all, it's pretty safe to assume if you left and have been gone 11 years that you needed to be there. Either of your own free will or someone else's. BTW, the link you posted totally makes your valuable time being used to champion for the illegal immigrant's seem to be a waste of time. And that's just in LA. Think what it's like if you checked the other states.



There is no need to it..I can live whereever I damn well please Jerry...you are just pissed because you made the false claim that the MS 13 did not originate in Los Angeles and I proved to you that they did originate there and that they were not Honduran as you claimed, but Salvadoran.  Since you think that the link is a waste of time perhaps you can prove that I am wrong that they originated in Los Angeles...a link would be nice to counter what I provided...


----------



## jerryh60

Ewwwwww now your really getting defensive. You can't prove squat just like most of your posts. Have a wonderful day, night., evening, whatever it happens to be for you.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Moonglow said:


> Too bad the American Natives didn't do that.



Yep, maybe the mutt that shit you out would have stepped on one.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> You are a pathetic piece of human shit.
> 
> And a liar.
> 
> You need to go away. You are not mentally stable. You USE dead children for your own amusement. You need serious help, hope you get some soon for the sake of your community


.

In your OP you advocated shooting human beings  children as well, one must assume  without determining first if they are indeed illegal, not that would justify killing anyone in any event. Consequently you have no moral standing to judge others.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Xchel said:


> nah it is just genocide and crimes against humanity...no big deal right?



Genocide?

So you were born retarded then? Or is this the result of severe head trauma?



> shooting people is just fun and games in your mind sparky...



Who did I shoot?



> Ask Shawna Forde how well her shoot to kill attitude worked..she is sitting on death row with her cohorts.



Shawna Forde is a low-life drug dealer - just your kind of person.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Moonglow said:


> so 5/6th of crimes and death are committed by USA citizens upon other citizens, yet you concern urself with the 1/6th.



One sixth of crime is committed by people who shouldn't be here, but you think that's just peachy, stupid fuck?


----------



## Xchel

Clayton she forgot about her opening post....and her advocation of firing the Border Patrol and letting Shawna Forde take their place...

Shawna Forde was a minuteman leader not a drug dealer.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Xchel said:


> another false and debunked claim from the spammer Wolf...



Uh, his cites are legit, stupid.


----------



## Xchel

Uncensored2008 said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> another false and debunked claim from the spammer Wolf...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, his cites are legit, stupid.
Click to expand...


ha another Annie and nothing but a spammer that has no argument to make...you think the solution like Annie is shoot and kill people which makes you irrelevant.


----------



## Uncensored2008

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> In your OP you advocated shooting human beings  children as well, one must assume  without determining first if they are indeed illegal, not that would justify killing anyone in any event. Consequently you have no moral standing to judge others.



That's a lie sparky, as you well know.

What was advocated was shooting those who crossed the border illegally.

I disagree with that suggestion, but prefer to be honest where you prefer to lie.

(Mines make more sense!)


----------



## Uncensored2008

Xchel said:


> Clayton she forgot about her opening post....and her advocation of firing the Border Patrol and letting Shawna Forde take their place...
> 
> Shawna Forde was a minuteman leader not a drug dealer.



No stupid, she was kicked out of the Minuteman organization, started a group with a similar name and was ripping off the cartels.

Quit lying and you'll have a bit more credibility around here.


----------



## Xchel

> That's a lie sparky, as you well know. reference to In your OP you advocated shooting human beings &#8211;



I suggest you go back and read the OP before you call it a lie again and keep making yourself look foolish.

She was an accredited member of FAIR and she was a member of the minutemen they only backed away from her after the murders..how convenient.


----------



## Wolfmoon

"For most lawmakers, DWI stands for driving while intoxicated. For Sen. John McCain (R-Ariz.), DWI stands for driving while illegal. He also said that illegal immigrants were intentionally causing car accidents along state freeways." 

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/2010/04/20/2010-04-20_john_mccain_illegal_immigrants_are_intentionally_causing_car_accidents.html


----------



## Uncensored2008

Xchel said:


> ha another Annie and nothing but a spammer that has no argument to make...you think the solution like Annie is shoot and kill people which makes you irrelevant.



GAO-05-646R, Information on Certain Illegal Aliens Arrested in the United States

The GAO is the U.S. Government Accountability Office. stupid fuck. Someone sources, cites and supports their claims, and it ain't you - stupid fuck.

You are a vomitus spewing moron, Wolfmoon is meticulous in supporting his/her claims.

Sorry stupid, the score is 

Wolfmoon 97
Xchel 0


----------



## Xchel

I want to see proof of McCain's outrageous claim that they intentionally cause car accidents...oh because a senator said it it must be true right? No need of proof at all..lmao.

Illegal immigrants less likely than rest of us to commit crimes &#8211; Applesauce - Rockford, IL - Rockford Register Star


----------



## Wolfmoon

Xchel said:


> I want to see proof of McCain's outrageous claim that they intentionally cause car accidents...oh because a senator said it it must be true right? No need of proof at all..lmao.
> 
> Illegal immigrants less likely than rest of us to commit crimes  Applesauce - Rockford, IL - Rockford Register Star


 
The police and Sheriff departments says it too. The illegal aliens also drive up insurance cost because they steal cars, drive drunk, get into wreck don't have insurance or drivers license and run away from the scene of the accident. They hit and run people and don't stop or call the cops because they're usually running from the law themselves and don't want to be caught. Arizona has the highest insurance rates in America because of the illegal aliens.


----------



## Wolfmoon

The minute the illegal aliens sneaks across the border he/she commits a crime! They commit about 5 felonies just to obtain a job.


----------



## Wolfmoon

It's a crime to be here illegally and everyone should enforce the law.


----------



## Xchel

actually it is a civil infraction....I suppose one could argue it is a crime to jaywalk or speed as well...what should we do with those horrible criminals?


----------



## tonystewart1

Xchel said:


> actually it is a civil infraction....I suppose one could argue it is a crime to jaywalk or speed as well...what should we do with those horrible criminals?



It is a misdemenor for the first offence and becomes a felony after multiple attempts. So yes it is a little more illegal than jay walking.


----------



## Moonglow

many people have come to this country illegally through the history of the USA.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Xchel said:


> actually it is a civil infraction....I suppose one could argue it is a crime to jaywalk or speed as well...what should we do with those horrible criminals?



It's actually a federal, criminal act.

Thanks for lying though.


----------



## signelect

We only have to shoot a few (hundred)  and then the border problem will be  mute issue.


----------



## Uncensored2008

signelect said:


> We only have to shoot a few (hundred)  and then the border problem will be  mute issue.



We only have to quit providing welfare and social services to illegals and the border problem will become a moot issue.

Shooting Jerry Brown, Antonio Villarigosa and the rest of the pro-invasion scum would have a lot more positive effect than shooting Mexican peasants.

Standard Disclaimer: I am NOT advocating, promoting, encouraging, supporting or in anyway excusing shooting anyone. I am simply stating the comparative value.


----------



## High_Gravity

Sallow said:


> So is this a rail against all "illegal" immigration, because New York has plenty of illegal immigrants from Ireland, Canada, Russia, Ukraine, Belarus, and many other places. Never ever see complaints about them from conservatives. Wonder why?
> 
> Or is it a rail against law breaking. Because there is plenty of law breaking that goes unpunished.
> 
> Or is it just a rail against brown people who speak funny?



You never hear any complaints because those illegals are way smaller in number compared to the Hispanics and they are white.


----------



## signelect

Our problem in Texas comes from Mexico, New York needs to solve its own problems.  Every illegal we catch should immediately be sent somewhere out of our country.  No food, no housing, no education, no medical no nothing just get out.


----------



## José

High_Gravity said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is this a rail against all "illegal" immigration, because New York has plenty of illegal immigrants from Ireland, Canada, Russia, Ukraine, Belarus, and many other places. Never ever see complaints about them from conservatives. Wonder why?
> 
> Or is it a rail against law breaking. Because there is plenty of law breaking that goes unpunished.
> 
> Or is it just a rail against brown people who speak funny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never hear any complaints because those illegals are way smaller in number compared to the Hispanics and they are white.
Click to expand...


----------



## José

signelect said:


> Our problem in Texas comes from Mexico, New York needs to solve its own problems.  Every illegal we catch should immediately be sent somewhere out of our country.  No food, no housing, no education, no medical no nothing just get out.



Tough words, signelect... for a self-confessed anchor baby.


----------



## High_Gravity

José;4139705 said:
			
		

> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is this a rail against all "illegal" immigration, because New York has plenty of illegal immigrants from Ireland, Canada, Russia, Ukraine, Belarus, and many other places. Never ever see complaints about them from conservatives. Wonder why?
> 
> Or is it a rail against law breaking. Because there is plenty of law breaking that goes unpunished.
> 
> Or is it just a rail against brown people who speak funny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never hear any complaints because those illegals are way smaller in number compared to the Hispanics and they are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I could be wrong Jose but replace all the Hispanic illegals with Irish or Swedes, I don't think you will see as many complaints.


----------



## Uncensored2008

High_Gravity said:


> I could be wrong Jose but replace all the Hispanic illegals with Irish or Swedes, I don't think you will see as many complaints.



Yep, LA is over-run with Irish and Swedes, can't go into a store and find anyone who speaks anything other than Gaelic anymore....


----------



## High_Gravity

Uncensored2008 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could be wrong Jose but replace all the Hispanic illegals with Irish or Swedes, I don't think you will see as many complaints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, LA is over-run with Irish and Swedes, can't go into a store and find anyone who speaks anything other than Gaelic anymore....
Click to expand...


Thats my point, if the illegals were white instead of Hispanic you wouldn't see as many complaints, there are 50,000 illegal Irish in New York and Boston but you never hear anything about them.


----------



## WillowTree

High_Gravity said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could be wrong Jose but replace all the Hispanic illegals with Irish or Swedes, I don't think you will see as many complaints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, LA is over-run with Irish and Swedes, can't go into a store and find anyone who speaks anything other than Gaelic anymore....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats my point, if the illegals were white instead of Hispanic you wouldn't see as many complaints, there are 50,000 illegal Irish in New York and Boston but you never hear anything about them.
Click to expand...


what happened to that illegal that kept Meg Whitman from being govenor of California?? doyathink?


----------



## deregulateTHIS

There are some illegal immigrants I met who were just in very unfortunate situations.  For example, one family was on the process of getting all the proper legal documentation when their lawyer took the money and ditched them.  Now they have to either stay illegal in the US or get caught and deported.


----------



## High_Gravity

deregulateTHIS said:


> There are some illegal immigrants I met who were just in very unfortunate situations.  For example, one family was on the process of getting all the proper legal documentation when their lawyer took the money and ditched them.  Now they have to either stay illegal in the US or get caught and deported.



Thats sad however when you immigrate legally you are supposed to work with the US Embassy in your home country and have all the necessary documents BEFORE you arrive in the US, unless you are trying to apply for asylum or something, most illegals know beans about these procedures.


----------



## edjax1952

High_Gravity said:


> deregulateTHIS said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some illegal immigrants I met who were just in very unfortunate situations. For example, one family was on the process of getting all the proper legal documentation when their lawyer took the money and ditched them. Now they have to either stay illegal in the US or get caught and deported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats sad however when you immigrate legally you are supposed to work with the US Embassy in your home country and have all the necessary documents BEFORE you arrive in the US, unless you are trying to apply for asylum or something, *most illegals know beans about these procedures.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Yea they do, but they don't give a hill of beans for law and order unless they see how it can benifit them.
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

edjax1952 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deregulateTHIS said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some illegal immigrants I met who were just in very unfortunate situations. For example, one family was on the process of getting all the proper legal documentation when their lawyer took the money and ditched them. Now they have to either stay illegal in the US or get caught and deported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats sad however when you immigrate legally you are supposed to work with the US Embassy in your home country and have all the necessary documents BEFORE you arrive in the US, unless you are trying to apply for asylum or something, *most illegals know beans about these procedures.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Yea they do, but they don't give a hill of beans for law and order unless they see how it can benifit them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure alot of them know the rules and don't bother however I met alot of illegals on the other hand who don't know shit about this process or don't care because they don't have money or time to pursue it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Uncensored2008

High_Gravity said:


> Thats my point, if the illegals were white instead of Hispanic you wouldn't see as many complaints,



Nonsense.

If the illegals spoke English and made some effort to assimilate into the culture rather than demanding that their native culture be adopted by the majority, there would be less issued.



> there are 50,000 illegal Irish in New York and Boston but you never hear anything about them.



There are at least 7 MILLION illegal Mexicans in Southern California - there is no comparison.

Show me a picture of illegal Irish doing this -


----------



## High_Gravity

Uncensored2008 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats my point, if the illegals were white instead of Hispanic you wouldn't see as many complaints,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> If the illegals spoke English and made some effort to assimilate into the culture rather than demanding that their native culture be adopted by the majority, there would be less issued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are 50,000 illegal Irish in New York and Boston but you never hear anything about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are at least 7 MILLION illegal Mexicans in Southern California - there is no comparison.
> 
> Show me a picture of illegal Irish doing this -
Click to expand...


You bring up some good points, the lanuage and culture issues are a problem for alot of folks and you are correct about the flag thing, I can't find any Irish doing that.


----------



## Unkotare

High_Gravity said:


> José;4139705 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never hear any complaints because those illegals are way smaller in number compared to the Hispanics and they are white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could be wrong Jose but replace all the Hispanic illegals with Irish or Swedes, I don't think you will see as many complaints.
Click to expand...



All other things being equal? That is not only illogical, but blatantly racist.


----------



## High_Gravity

Unkotare said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> José;4139705 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could be wrong Jose but replace all the Hispanic illegals with Irish or Swedes, I don't think you will see as many complaints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All other things being equal? That is not only illogical, but blatantly racist.
Click to expand...


Maybe it is, but we'll never know.


----------



## Unkotare

High_Gravity said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could be wrong Jose but replace all the Hispanic illegals with Irish or Swedes, I don't think you will see as many complaints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, LA is over-run with Irish and Swedes, can't go into a store and find anyone who speaks anything other than Gaelic anymore....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats my point, if the illegals were white instead of Hispanic you wouldn't see as many complaints, there are 50,000 illegal Irish in New York and Boston but you never hear anything about them.
Click to expand...


Do you spend a lot of time in NY and Boston? When illegal aliens are caught there they are processed and often deported no matter where they come from.


----------



## High_Gravity

Unkotare said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, LA is over-run with Irish and Swedes, can't go into a store and find anyone who speaks anything other than Gaelic anymore....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats my point, if the illegals were white instead of Hispanic you wouldn't see as many complaints, there are 50,000 illegal Irish in New York and Boston but you never hear anything about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you spend a lot of time in NY and Boston? When illegal aliens are caught there they are processed and often deported no matter where they come from.
Click to expand...


So New York and Boston actually follow the law.


----------



## Unkotare

High_Gravity said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could be wrong Jose but replace all the Hispanic illegals with Irish or Swedes, I don't think you will see as many complaints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All other things being equal? That is not only illogical, but blatantly racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe it is, but we'll never know.
Click to expand...



That's the illogical part. You can't draw conclusions based on speculation. You should know better.


----------



## Unkotare

High_Gravity said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats my point, if the illegals were white instead of Hispanic you wouldn't see as many complaints, there are 50,000 illegal Irish in New York and Boston but you never hear anything about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you spend a lot of time in NY and Boston? When illegal aliens are caught there they are processed and often deported no matter where they come from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So New York and Boston actually follow the law.
Click to expand...




Not often enough, but when they do country of origin is not a determining factor.


----------



## Xchel

Uncensored2008 said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually it is a civil infraction....I suppose one could argue it is a crime to jaywalk or speed as well...what should we do with those horrible criminals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually a federal, criminal act.
> 
> Thanks for lying though.
Click to expand...


no it is not a felony as you want to imply...entering into the US without inspection is a civil violation..yes it is federal but that does not make it somehow more serious than a state violation..states do not control immigration laws dufus the feds do that is why it isn't a state civil infraction.  It is a federal civil violation...don't believe me look it up yourself. So there is no lie except on your part.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Xchel said:


> no it is not a felony as you want to imply...



I didn't say it was a felony. I said it was a federal, criminal act.

Put down the bong and try to follow along.



> entering into the US without inspection is a civil violation..



False, it is a criminal act.



> yes it is federal but that does not make it somehow more serious than a state violation..states do not control immigration laws dufus the feds do that is why it isn't a state civil infraction.  It is a federal civil violation...don't believe me look it up yourself. So there is no lie except on your part.



You are lying, illegal entry into the United States is a criminal, not civil act.


----------



## Xchel

tonystewart1 said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually it is a civil infraction....I suppose one could argue it is a crime to jaywalk or speed as well...what should we do with those horrible criminals?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a misdemenor for the first offence and becomes a felony after multiple attempts. So yes it is a little more illegal than jay walking.
Click to expand...


no, it isn't...illegal presence...is a civil infraction.  The difference is actually getting caught entering is a misdemeanor but once you have entered it is no longer an accusable crime because there is no proof of how you entered...thus the presence violation becomes what you are accused of and that my dear is a civil infraction not a criminal one.
Since you like antis so much I will use one of your own..Tom Tancredo and his own words...

Tom Tancredo: "Illegal Presence in the USA is not Crime" | Redstate



> Right now, illegal presence in the USA is not a crime; it is a civil infraction. The House Judiciary Committee voted to make it a felony but then was counseled that millions of new felons could clog our courts.




so uncensored as you can see you are wrong it is not a criminal but a civil act!


----------



## Xchel

signelect said:


> We only have to shoot a few (hundred)  and then the border problem will be  mute issue.



I see you want to join Shawna Forde on death row..she was of that opinion problem is she shot a 9 year old and her father that were Hispanics, murdering them...the big deal with that is she assumed they were illegal and they were US citizens..but you murder an illegal immigrant you still will face the death penalty my dear.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Xchel said:


> no, it isn't...illegal presence...is a civil infraction.



Stop lying.

8 U.S.C. § 1325 : US Code - Section 1325: Improper entry by alien

(a) Improper time or place; avoidance of examination or inspection;
misrepresentation and concealment of facts
Any alien who (1) enters or attempts to enter the United States
at any time or place other than as designated by immigration
officers, or (2) eludes examination or inspection by immigration
officers, or (3) attempts to enter or obtains entry to the United
States by a willfully false or misleading representation or the
willful concealment of a material fact, shall, for the first
commission of any such offense, be fined under title 18 or
imprisoned not more than 6 months, or both, and, for a subsequent
commission of any such offense, be fined under title 18, or
imprisoned not more than 2 years, or both.



> The difference is actually getting caught entering is a misdemeanor but once you have entered it is no longer an accusable crime because there is no proof of how you entered...thus the presence violation becomes what you are accused of and that my dear is a civil infraction not a criminal one.
> Since you like antis so much I will use one of your own..Tom Tancredo and his own words...
> 
> Tom Tancredo: "Illegal Presence in the USA is not Crime" | Redstate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, illegal presence in the USA is not a crime; it is a civil infraction. The House Judiciary Committee voted to make it a felony but then was counseled that millions of new felons could clog our courts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so uncensored as you can see you are wrong it is not a criminal but a civil act!
Click to expand...


What the fuck moron, you don't think the law is available for review?

Fucking idiot.


----------



## Xchel

There is no lie to it unless you want to accuse Janet Napolitano and Tom Tancredo of lying as well...illegal presence and illegal entry are different things.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Xchel said:


> There is no lie to it unless you want to accuse Janet Napolitano and Tom Tancredo of lying as well...illegal presence and illegal entry are different things.



The law is posted, stupid.


----------



## Xchel

like I said you are referencing illegal entry is different from illegal presence..you need to re read the law you referenced is the wrong one.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Xchel said:


> like I said you are referencing illegal entry is different from illegal presence..you need to re read the law you referenced is the wrong one.



Seriously stupid, "illegal entry."


----------



## Xchel

do you not understand that once someone is detained in the US..for instance a visa overstayer would be accused of illegal presence...which is a civil infraction..sorry that you don't seem to legally understand the difference.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Xchel said:


> do you not understand that once someone is detained in the US..for instance a visa overstayer would be accused of illegal presence...which is a civil infraction..sorry that you don't seem to legally understand the difference.



The 22 million Mexicans who entered the country illegally are subject to criminal prosecution under 8 U.S.C. § 1325 : US Code - Section 1325: Improper entry by alien. 

End of story.


----------



## Xchel

Uncensored2008 said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you not understand that once someone is detained in the US..for instance a visa overstayer would be accused of illegal presence...which is a civil infraction..sorry that you don't seem to legally understand the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 22 million Mexicans who entered the country illegally are subject to criminal prosecution under 8 U.S.C. § 1325 : US Code - Section 1325: Improper entry by alien.
> 
> End of story.
Click to expand...


Excuse me but you would be wrong, because they were not caught at the border and about half of them are visa overstayers anyway so they would not be subject to that section of law...you really need to trade in that kmart law degree of yours.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Xchel said:


> Excuse me but you would be wrong,



Read the law, moron.



> because they were not caught at the border



Doesn't matter, the fact that they are hear proves they crossed the border illegally.



> and about half of them are visa overstayers anyway



None of them are.

We have about 8 million more illegals who overstayed visas, but the 22 million Mexicans simply waltzed over the border.



> so they would not be subject to that section of law...you really need to trade in that kmart law degree of yours.



I understand your desire for an open border, but lying ain't going to make it happen.


----------



## Xchel

I have spent the last 15 years reading the law..I know what I am talking about and clearly you do not..either that or you realize what the difference is and you are feigning stupidity. 22 million illegal immigrants are not all Mexican..half of them are.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> The 22 million Mexicans who entered the country illegally are subject to criminal prosecution under 8 U.S.C. § 1325 : US Code - Section 1325: Improper entry by alien.



Thats not the issue  at issue is the OPs contention that illegal aliens may be shot on sight, sans due process.


----------



## Xchel

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The 22 million Mexicans who entered the country illegally are subject to criminal prosecution under 8 U.S.C. § 1325 : US Code - Section 1325: Improper entry by alien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not the issue  at issue is the OPs contention that illegal aliens may be shot on sight, sans due process.
Click to expand...


exactly but they want to avoid that subject.


----------

